# ?

## Def

.....

----------


## Odo

?

----------


## Def

> ?

  :)) 
 :)

----------


## laithemmer

:dance3:   ,     ,      ...     , , , ,  ,  -  ....
   ,    ,      :preved:   ,    ......

----------


## Slavic7



----------


## nickeler

...  ,      ...

----------


## Adelina

,      ...

----------


## Tail

,  .     .

----------

:
"       -      -   "

----------


## aneisha

,     ,    . 
  "ֳ ".       ,  ..... "   ,     -   ..."

----------


## mozok

2 aneisha!! :      ............            ???     : "  ........ ............"       -  ,     ............     ............  ...........  ............        (   ?? )!!!        !!!!!     ???   ?!

----------


## Def

> 2 aneisha!! :      ............            ???     : "  ........ ............"       -  ,     ............     ............  ...........  ............        (   ?? )!!!        !!!!!     ???   ?!

  .    ,    ,  ,   . (           )

----------


## Tail

,        ( ) ,  Mozok     .   .  
!  ,    ,      ;)

----------


## aneisha

.  ,     . 
  .     ,     -   . 
.     .  ,  . 
     .  -   . 
   "  ",  .   , , ,     , ,    .       ?
 ,      - ,     - . , , .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,    .

  ,     ,      ,          ,    ,       ?

----------

.       .

----------


## Maya

³  ,     ... :) 
   ,    ""  볿  ...    ,     ,        ,    ... 
,       ,  ...       ,     ,   "  ... 
    ?   ?

----------


## Tail

> ?   ?

        , ĳ ,     :))

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ...  ,      ...

  :smile3:   ,       ?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ³  ,     ... :) 
>    ,    ""  볿  ...    ,     ,        ,    ...

             ?    ,       ? 
, ,    -  ,     - . 
  ,  ,   ,    .  -  .
    "".

----------


## Slavic7

> .  ,     . 
>   .     ,     -   .

     !  

> , , ,     , ,    .       ?

   !            !     ,   ,    ,  .      .     

> ,     ,      ,          ,    ,       ?

       ? 
  !        ,     .
      ! 
 ""    ,   ?
    ,     150 **  ,   ,     300 **   ,        ,     ,        ,    .
             ,           

> ³  ,     ... :)

       ! 
        ,        
    ?
 - ,     (              .. )
   (       )         .             .   

> ,    ""  볿  ...    ,     ,        ,    ...

  
         ,  ,       ,   
      (      ,     ) ,    ..                  ,                 !.
              ... 
       ,       !          ,     ,     
       19  :     http://www.lib.ru/HRISTIAN/ATH/TAKSIL/funnybib.txt   

> ,       ,  ...       ,     ,   "  ... 
>     ?   ?

        .           (        ,  ,              ).
     ,       .  
           .
      (   -  ),                 -  
                .   

> ?   ?

   ,           (       ) 
    ,                    . 
  -   !

----------


## Tail

...-    -  .  - - ,      .     ...
        .

----------


## Slavic7

> ...-    -  .  - - ,      .     ...
>         .

  ...        ? :)     .
      -     :)

----------


## Odo

> ?

  ,  ,    .    ,    ,    ?     ,      ,   ,    ,                         , ,    ,     ,      , ,       ,    ,        .   ,      ,      ,               ,     ,            .  ,      ,        ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ...-    -  .  - - ,      .     ...

  ,           .

----------


## nickeler

-        .  - .        躿  (?),    (?).    .      ,      .       .    .     ?       ?   -   . ,       ...

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

2 *nickeler*
    :  ** 
---------------
    aa aa. 
 a a: !  , a a  . 
:  aa   a a  ! 
: ,   ?  a   , ,  a  ? 
:     ,  a   a, a         ! 
:  , aa- a a a? 
: .    -a.    .   !   a,     .    a   a,   , a     ! 
: H  a! a a... ? 
:   a,  a  a a?  ,    a? H    ,  a ? 
:   , ... 
: a   a a ! 
:  a    a? 
:  a!  ! 
:   a a  a? 
: H,   , a   . 
: a   a     a? 
: H a , a   a, a   a        ! 
: A  a -,  a  a,      a? 
:  a aa  a a. a a  a   .  ,  a a . 
:      ? 
:  !   aa ! 
:   aa  a,    ,   a    ,   ? 
: H  a      , a    a.    , a   , a 20 a a ... 
: A     ? 
: ,  a ... 
: ,     ! 
: H a a a  a.  ,      ,      ! 
:     ,  a... 
: H    a!      ! 
: a  a a  ? 
: a   a    a   ,  a   aa, a  a . 
: a a?  a a? 
:  -  a .   a a a  ! 
:     a ,   aa a,    a  ? 
: H! a    a   aa,   .   a,  a. 
   :   
1.      a a  a, a   . 
2. H  a. 
3. a    ,  a  . 
4. a a. 
5. a  a  . 
6. a aa  a a. 
7. ,     a. 
8. H . 
9. H   a. 
10.   ,     a  .   
:    aa a a aa? 
:  a  a! 
:   ,   , a,    aa. 
: .   a. 
:   ,     a! 
:   aa     . 
:   a,    a    ,   a? 
: Ha   a, a  a a! 
:     ? 
:  7 a ,     a! 
: A  a a   aa a? 
: a   5  a  a  .  ,  2 a   a,   4  a a.  a,   a, a  a  ! 
: H  8   ,   a   2. A   6       a! 
:  8    2. A   6-...   a   a , a  a? 
:  aa,  a  a. 
: H a  a aa a . 
: Ha  a     ,   . 
:   a,    a,   a a! 
:  a? ? 
: ,  5- a!     ,    ! 
:  ,   a a,   a aa  .  a,    a .  a ,    aa  .  a    a ,   ,   a. 
: Ha-  ! a , a - aa a    -. 
: H... a. A  a a? 
 a. 
 : a  . a aa ! 
: ,  a,  ? 
  aa. 
 : H  a a!  a   ! 
: a ,  , , a  a? 
 aa :    aa! 
:  a!  a a  a ... 
: ?      .  . 
 aa  . 
 aa    :     a,     ,  a  a  a  ! a   a    ,       a .     a , a a !

----------

!  http://uath.org/religiometer/

----------


## Slavic7

> ! http://uath.org/religiometer/

  :)     
# : 47%
# : 48%
# : 75%
# : 80%
# : 28%
# : 58%
# : 47%
# : 75%
# : 47%

----------


## Tail

:) 
: 59%
: 60%
: 71% 
: 45%
: 66%
: 29%
: 64%
: 50%
: 69%

----------


## laithemmer

"    ,   ..."
   (  ,  )    ,   -    ...     ,     ,           ,             .  ,    ,    ,   ,    .
 ,   ,    ,     ,    33 , , "  ",     ...     ,  ,     ,     !!!          ...    -      ,       ,          ,   .     ...   ,    ...
      - !!!   (  ,    ):   ,   ,         ,    ,   ,   .....,    .     ,      .  ,   ,  ,       ,      ..    ,    . 
  .      볿... .    볺     ..... ͳ   ,  :    ,         .      10 ,   ,  ,    .            . 
      ,  ,        .  ,       !!!    ,      :    ,   .     . "    ?!    9 ,    ,           ?!"          .       . 
 ,...,     :diablo:,     ,     ,        . ϳ      ,       ,     , , ,   ,       ....   (    -  !)    ,           .
 ,  !!!

----------


## Odo

: http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...ed-ukr-657-xml

----------


## nickeler

http://uath.org/religiometer/  2     100%    : 98% - ,        .       - " ",   ,    ,  " ",  ,       ,  ,       .  ,      ,   " "  ,   ,    .     . 
  .    .   -  .    ...   .   ...
 , ̳...     .  ͳ  ,   .

----------


## Odo

> http://uath.org/religiometer/  2     100%    : 98%

    ...

----------


## nickeler

....          ,    .

----------


## Tail

> ....          ,    .

   !   ,        ;)?

----------


## aneisha

---.    ,      . 
    ,    ,        .       ,    .    ,   ,       .    ,   .     .   ,      ,    .     -    .  
  ,  ,      .      93 ,   .   .      .    7   9-      33-. 
    .   nickeler -   .  
: 25% 
: 64% 
: 13% 
: 44% 
: 43% 
: 71% 
: 88% 
: 17% 
: 92% 
      . ,      , ,     .         ,   ,           .       ,       -   .      ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .     .   ,      ,    .     -    .

   ,              ,     .   :       ,   .              ,  ,     ,   - ,  - ?      ,     .

----------


## aneisha

,    ,     . 
 ,         ,      .     ,          ,  . 
,      ,       .     ".   ,  ,      ",      ,    (  )  ,   .       ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,     . 
>  ,         ,      .     ,          ,  . 
> ,      ,       .     ".   ,  ,      ",      ,    (  )  ,   .       ,    .

    ,          ?                 ,   ,     ?

----------


## aneisha

.   ,   . ³,    ,     , ,      . 
       ,   .

----------


## mozok

!!!: -     ,   ,              !!   -  -  ,      ,         (   )   .    ,    . ³ .  aneisha: -      , ??,       !    ,   ?   ,   ??  "  " -  !

----------


## Slavic7

> ,              ,     .   :       ,   .              ,  ,     ,   - ,  - ?      ,     .

           !
   .    

> ,          ?                 ,   ,     ?

   ,        . 
          .

----------


## Def

> !!!:

     !!!  

> ,   ,              !!

     ,      ,   . (  ,      ;) )  

> -  -  ,      ,        (   )   .

  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................   

> ,    . ³ .

   ,  * *    ;)

----------


## aneisha

Mozok!       .    ( -   )    ""    ( - ,  )?     ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .

    : " ",  ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## Odo

> !    .

     ,    ,    !     ,     , 7      .      7  10    " "  " -2"!  :aikido: 
   .  

> .

    !      Ⓙ!

----------


## aneisha

" "  .   ,  " ,   ".   ,     ,   ,        .     ,      . 
  ,      ,     ,   .   ,   -  .

----------


## Odo

> " "  .   ,  " ,   ".   ,     ,   ,        .     ,      . 
>   ,      ,     ,   .   ,   -  .

  !     " ",  "  ".   " ",   ,   , .

----------


## aneisha

OK! !  ²

----------


## Odo

> OK! !  ²

     ,  ,  .

----------


## aneisha

,  ,  .???????????????? 
 ? 
       ,   ,  ,

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,  .???????????????? 
>  ?

   ,   ,    .     ,    ,   ( ),      .       ,      . 

> ,   ,  ,

   ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## nickeler

,

----------


## nickeler

,  ,    .  ,     - 볿,    .       ,          ,     .   ,     ""         .  "" (?)   (?)
 ,     ?      .
 ?
ǲ:    ?      :)

----------


## aneisha

(    )      ,   (   )    ,     .         ,     볿   .    ()  ...      ,   .         ,        ,      ,   Ĳ . 
      -   .
     ,   ,     -    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nickeler

. 
³ ,

,
, ,
 . 
, 


. ³. .


 
 :

 䳿  
!
,

   ,
 :
   ,
  . 



  . 



. 

  :
, ,
,
,

  -
 
    ?



 . 


     ,


 .

----------


## aneisha

NICKELER RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   .

----------


## Odo

> ,

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,    .

   ,        "".       ,    ,      ,     . 

> ,     - 볿,    .       ,          ,     .   ,     ""         .  "" (?)   (?)  ,     ?      .  ? ǲ:    ?      :)

      ,    ,  ,    .     ,  ,            ,    ,       㳿,  ,   ,       . ֳ   . ,   ,    ,   . г ?      ,        ,       ,

----------


## Odo

> (    )      ,   (   )    ,     .

      ,   ,    ,    ,     ,    , . 

> ,     볿   .    ()  ...      ,   .         ,        ,      ,   Ĳ . 
>       -   .
>      ,   ,     -    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

              ,        .   . 
  ,       ,   ,     쳺,       .       ,     .  , ,    ,    ,      .               ,    ? 
    ,   .      ,     ,         .

----------


## nickeler

.   "  "   ,       .       ""   .        "     "...    , .   "" , ,       -      .  ,     ,  .
 ,    ,              ?    ?    ? ҳ    ,     .    ""   ...
       㳿,   .     .                 .

----------


## aneisha

,   ,    ,    ,     ,    , .  
  . ,    ,   . ,      ,     . 
        ,      (   . )   ,     쳺 .       ,          . 
   ,      -   .        . ,     .    ,     .          .     - ...    
   ,          .        쳺.     .    ,      . . 
 ,      ,   .       ,   ,          ,        .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

2*ODO* _   ,  ,  ._ _  ,    ,    ,     ,    , ._ 
    "  ":
",        ?  , ***,  !" 
, ,  ,   ...  , ,    ,     ....
     4       .     " ",             /     "".          " "... 
2*nickeler* _             ?_
          ,      ,   .
          .  , ,             ,  ,    ,        -???       ,      ....

----------


## aneisha

,  ( ,    ")  "    (  7,   2)       ....:feminist:

----------


## nickeler

http://ua.for-ua.com/ukraine/2007/05/17/143317.html
!      ,      .

----------


## Odo

> . ,    ,   . ,      ,     .

             .      ,      ,         ,           . 

> ,      (   . )   ,     쳺 .       ,          . 
>    ,      -   .        . ,     .    ,     .          .     - ...

      ,      ,          -  .        ,         

> ,          .        쳺.     .    ,      . .

   .       ,         ,     ,  ,     .  ,    .  ,    ,      . . 

> ,      ,   .       ,   ,          ,        .

     쳺,     ,          ?

----------


## Odo

> http://ua.for-ua.com/ukraine/2007/05/17/143317.html
> !      ,      .

    ?   .     ,         .    ,    ,           .     .   ,      ,  ,   ,      ,     ᒺ.

----------


## aneisha

_           .      ,      ,         ,           ._ 
    100 %      . 
    . 
 ,  ,   ( )  ,   .    _   쳺,     ,          ?_ 
  -    .  ,   (  )    .

----------


## aneisha

_  ,      ,  ,   ,      ,     ᒺ._ 
³   " .        ,     ?????????????????77

----------


## nickeler

.      .      ,     .      ,     ,  .  "-  "    ,     ,  -   .   .     ...               ( )   ̲  .     㳺.     ,  ,   ...

----------


## Odo

> 100 %      .

    ?      ,     ,      ,   ? 

> .

   ? 

> ,  ,   ( )  ,   .

      ,    ,      .    ,        *"Ͳ   ²Ҳ"*,      ,   ? 
  ?        . 

> -    .  ,   (  )    .

          " "?

----------


## Odo

> ³   " .        ,     ?????????????????77

   ? ,     .        -    .  ,    - ,            ,   . 
 ᒺ  .
 ,       ,      ,   ,   ,        ,   ) ,       .

----------


## aneisha

_    ,    ,      .    ,        "Ͳ   ²Ҳ",      ,   ?_  
    Ͳز   ²Ҳ. 
 ,  ,  ...      _           .      ,      ,         ,           ._   _
    ,   ._  
   .      ?????????  , , ,          _        " "?_  
  -   . , .

----------


## Odo

> -   . , .

    ?

----------


## Odo

> Ͳز   ²Ҳ.  ,  ,  ...

    ,   ,    ,     ) 

> .      ?????????  , , ,

   ?

----------


## Odo

2 aneisha:
ֳ,        ,    ,   ,      ,                ? 
         ,      ,   . 
 ,    ?     )

----------


## nickeler

.   .   ,   .  ,    ,      - --  -   ,        .  ,   ,             .      :   ,   .  
    (   )    .    ,  . 
 ,  :      ,   . ϳ :)

----------


## mozok

2 aneisha:      !!!!!!!     ........       볿  !!! ͳ!!! ³      ..........

----------


## Tail

> ,  :      ,   . ϳ :)

     ? ³   -   ,        .      Mozok  "     .   ,            .        ﳺ .      -   . 
      ,    !   ³:boast:

----------


## Odo

> 

    ,   ()  ,       

> .   .   ,   .

        ?     ,   ,     . 

> ,          - --  -   ,        .  ,   ,             .      :   ,   .

       ,   ""  "",    .    .   .         ,              ,       .         ,   ? ³, ,   (, , ),  ,    ,   .      ?   ?  ,  ,                 .  ,            ,      ,                 ,     . 
 :
 ,        ,      ? 
    ,    ,                ,       ,    . 

> (   )    .    ,  . 
>  ,  :      ,   . ϳ :)

    ,       ,    ,   .          ?

----------


## Odo

> ,

  ,    ,         볿,        ,       ,              ,    "" .

----------


## nickeler

...    :)

----------


## Odo

> ...    :)

    :-/

----------

-    ,  .  -   ,   ,    .        .           ..  ...    ,  ,   ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ³   -   ,        .       ,    !   ³:boast:

  ֳ .

----------


## nickeler

2 ODO:       ?     ,   ,     . 
    ..    .     ,   ,    - .  
2 ODO:     ,   ""  "",    . 
   ,     
2 ODO: :
 ,        ,      ? 
! ! 
2 ODO:    ,    ,                ,       ,    . 
                .   ,    ,      . ,     ...   , ĳ     .         .      .          .   
2 ODO:  ,       ,    ,   .          ?       
...     31 ,   ,         ...      , ?  
2 ODO:,    ,         볿,        ,       ,              ,    "" . 
 ,   ,      ,       ,     -  .   ,     ,  ,    .      㳿.    ,      .     ,       .          .  
2 :   -    ,  . 
 ,    .       ""...  
 -   ,   ,    .        .  
     .  
          ..  ...    ,  ,   ,       .  
 .      ,         .     ,  , ,  .   ...      ,   . ,    :parting2:

----------


## nickeler

-     :)

----------


## Slavic7

> ,    ,    !     ,     , 7      .      7  10    " "  " -2"!  :aikido: 
>    .

    ?
   ? :))   

> !      Ⓙ!

        .
    ! 
-------------
     : http://www.ateism.ru/articles/sadovsky02.htm
              ,     ,      ?  ,          ,     ,   . 
  : ,  ,  ,             (                ,         ),      .     "". ,   -  . 
 ,      ,  ,          . , ,    ,  ,          .       , ,        ,  -,   .    ,    ,        ,    . 
 ,   ,  ,      ,        .              .   ,       ?    .     -     .    ?
----------

----------


## Odo

> .
>     !

   , ,       볿.    .    ,  . ³       . ,     .

----------


## Slavic7

. 
  :      ,     .   . 
        .  ,    (, ),   ,    (,   . .).          .
    ,      .   . 
     .   ,   .     .   !      ,           .    ,   ,     . 
 ,   .     . 
      ,   ,          . 
     ,           ,        .     . 
      .       . 
    ,      .     !. 
 -     15 . 
      ( ).     .       . 
          ,       .           . 
 ,   1000-  ,         ( ,      )      . 
      . ,   ,          ,    ,       ,          .    .       . 
        :        . 
       .        ,       ,  .      . 
          .     ,    ,    . 
     ,       . 
         . 
      . 
       .             .      ,           (    ),     .     ,       .           ,    .  ! 
          .         .        . 
     .      .      . 
   , , ,    ,    ,  ,      ,   . 
                  ,  -      .   . 
 , ,        .         ,  .        . 
                   .  
       .   .        ,   .      ,     ,        .               . 
     . , -,  , -,      .

----------


## Slavic7

> , ,       볿.    .    ,  . ³       . ,     .

        !     !! 
 " "    ,        ,             ,         ""

----------


## Odo

> !

  ,    .

----------


## nickeler

,        . ...  ""     "  ,  ".       ?       ?   ?      :   ,   ... ;)

----------


## Slavic7

*          ! :* 
10     ! relig.zip
   !
     !!!

----------


## Tail

> -     :)

  ?!           ,       ?!         -     :dwarf:  
,   .       ?        -       " ".        (        ;).   ,   䳿      ³ .         (           ).  :tease:  
ǲ:         :)

----------


## Odo

> ..    .

  ³.      , "    " (.)    ,     ᒺ   . 

> ,

                        . 

> ! !

  . 

> .   ,    ,      .

    ,  ,       ,     . 

> ,     ...   , ĳ     .         .

  ,      ? 

> .          .

  ,    ,   . 

> ...     31 ,   ,         ...      , ?

   ,   ,     ,   ,       ,   ,      .      ? 

> ,   ,      ,       ,     -  .   ,     ,  ,    .      㳿.    ,      .     ,       .          .

  ֳ ,        ,        ?  ,     .

----------


## Slavic7

> ǲ:         :)

  !

----------


## Odo

> ǲ:         :)

       ,  " ",     .  . ,      ,      ,  , ,      . 
  :
        ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

2 TAIL: ,  ,      ,        . 
 :
2 TAIL: ,   .       ?        -  
,   , ....           .      ,     2 ,  .   .            ,      -   ... :) 
      " ".        (        .  
 ,   !    ,       ,        ,   .    ... 
  ,   䳿      ³ .  
?         .... 
        (           ).    
, " ....         .  ,        :)  
ǲ:          
!

----------


## Odo

> ,        .

       ?  ,   . 

> ...  ""     "  ,  ".

    ,     ,  ,    , , ...,     . 

> ?       ?   ?

     ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> ?         ....

     ,     ?  ?

----------


## nickeler

2 :    ,       . ?    ,   .        .     .     . ? 
2 :,      ? 
,   .      -   .     .    ,      ?   ,      ?  
    - !  .   -     13,       (,         )         , ,  .        ,     ,       7 .     , ...  .     .     ... Ẻ.
,        ,  ,   .     .   ,  .  
     ,       ,    ?  ʳ   ...

----------


## nickeler

,     TAIL,  ,   ...     .   ...

----------


## nickeler

2 :    ,     ? 
, 쳿   ,      ...     ?       ?  ,     ,       ,    - .      ,   . ҳ    .    ,  .          " ",            .  ,     ,   ,  . ,   ,  ,  ...     .   ?      ,   .  ,   ,  !

----------


## Odo

> ,     TAIL,  ,   ...     .   ...

     ?    ?    ,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## Odo

> , 쳿   ,      ...     ?       ?  ,     ,       ,    - .      ,   . ҳ    .    ,  .          " ",            .  ,     ,   ,  . ,   ,  ,  ...     .   ?      ,   .  ,   ,  !

   ,     ,      ,           ,    ,       ,      ,    .    ?     ,               ,    ,    ,        .

----------


## nickeler

,   .       ?     :) 
   ,      -   . "    "  ̳ ?   ,    ,     ? , !     ,    ,        "" :)

----------

, 
    ,     :)))       ...:) 
    ?    ,      ,            .. *,      -            .*  
    ,       ,           .. ,     :         ,       ,         ,        ,  :)) ( 25 !)   ,   - ,      ""  ,     -    . 
       ?  :             ,      ,  ""  , " "      ,       .     ? ! ,      -    ²   ( ).      .  
    ,   " " -  ²   (   -         ί ),   Ӫ ,   ! ³,   ,         ,     :))))      ,    ,      -     , , 볿  ..           ..

----------


## Odo

> ,   .       ?     :)

       ,          ,   . 

> ,      -   . "    "  ̳ ?   ,    ,     ? , !     ,    ,        "" :)

  , ,   ,      . ,   , ,    . ,          ,      ,       -         ,          ,          ,       .

----------


## Slavic7

> ,  " ",     .  . ,      ,      ,  , ,      . 
>   :
>         ,   ?

  ...     ..
,          !  
        . 
 ?

----------


## Odo

> ...     ..
> ,          !  
>         . 
>  ?

           ,       ,    .  ?

----------


## Tail

> 2 TAIL: ,  ,      ,        .  
> ,   , ....           .      ,     2 ,  .   .            ,      -   ... :) 
>  ,   !    ,       ,        ,   .    ... 
> ?         .... 
> , " ....         .  ,        :)  
> ǲ:         
> !

  1)       ,   Tail   "",     .
2)   ? ͳ ,   -  ();)
3)     . ,  :)
3)       .    "",  "".
4)     ,        ;)            (  ,   )   .
5)  ,      ,           :))

----------


## Tail

> !

      ,    :)     ,    :nhl_fight:     -  :girl_werewolf:          :help:        "   ":paladin:   :))

----------


## Tail

> ,   .       ?     :)
> )

  !   糿   ;)

----------


## Def

"".   : 
- ,  .     .  ,    .  : 
-    ? 
: 
-   ,   .    -    ...

----------


## Marisya

,    ,   .  
           . 
   ,       ...  
     .  
         (      :)  ,  ,    .    ) 
              (  )    .  . 
  ?

----------


## nickeler

2 Tail: !   糿    
 ,            ,  ,  
2 :      ,          ,   . 
   .    ,    糿 
2 :  
  !    ,     ,     .    !         " "  " " -       ,    .         ,     ,         .  ,     ...       
 ,     "  ,   ,      ":  
 ,       ,   ?   , ,        21    , ,       ,      .     ?  99,9 %  ,  ,   ,      ...  :         ,   .        ,    .   
2 :   "".   : 
- ,  .     .  ,    .  : 
-    ? 
: 
-   ,   .    -    ...  
    . .     "".    ,     ,   ,   .   ,     .

----------


## Tail

> 2 Tail: !   糿    
>  ,            ,  ,

  ,   .   ,  .     ;)?    .

----------


## Slavic7

> ,    :)     ,    :nhl_fight:     -  :girl_werewolf:          :help:        "   ":paladin:   :))

     , "  "     ,     

> ,    ,   . 
>            .
>    ,       ... 
>      . 
>          (      :)  ,  ,    .    )
>               (  )    .  .
>   ?

   ,      :
       ,       ,            (        )         .
        :      .
       !

----------


## Odo

> !

  ֳ,    ?     ,       ?             ?

----------


## Marisya

Slavic7 :    :
       ,  ** ** ,           (       )         .  
      . :)...    ,    , ,  ...        . 
,  "  "  -       .  :)       ""  :),    ... 
  ,         .        .
       " " ... .
            ,            :),    ,           :)

----------


## nickeler

2 : ֳ,    ?     ,       ?             ?  
         ?   ,   ,         ,       .    ,      (),   .   ,  ,    ,  .       ....    ( )       ...     ?  : .   ,   .   ...   ,        ?

----------


## laithemmer

,        ... 
   ,  ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

... ... * *....  
 2:    ( ) ? ,    ""

----------


## laithemmer

> ... ... * *....  
>  2:    ( ) ? ,    ""

  ³    :  ,   ! : ,      ,  .....

----------


## Ashka

,  !

----------


## Marisya

- http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/24/.../1002494a1.htm  ** . :)) 
        :  ,    ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,    ,         .      :  ,  ,  ,       ;  ,   ,     ,    ,    ;  ,   ,  ,  ,     ;    ,       ,  ,  ,     .  
   ,      . :))

----------


## Marisya

> ,  !

      -  ... ( - ,-   -  ) .

----------


## aneisha

"  ( ) . 
 ...    ()  ? ... ³....       " ...    ,          ....   ,     .                  ...    .... ...    .... 
   . ³ ,   ,    ,   ...
   .    , ...  ....

----------


## nickeler

2 Ashka:   ,  !      
, ?       ?  , ,        ?   ?        ...:girl_werewolf:      ... -...    ,   ... !

----------


## nickeler

:    ,   ,  ,     ,     ...         ...    )   ,   )  . 
  ,  ,           ,

----------


## Tail

> ,   ... !

      ,       ?     ,        .    ,   ...  ?        ,           ,       .  
    ,      :scout:  
ǲ:     ,     -   ,    ,       ..:blind:

----------


## Odo

> ,        ... 
>    ,  ,   ?

    .

----------


## Odo

> ,      (),   .

    ,     쳺.

----------


## Odo

> "  ( ) .  ...    ()  ? ... ³....       " ...    ,          ....   ,     .                  ...    .... ...    ....    . ³ ,   ,    ,   ...    .    , ...  ....

           .   ,      ?   .   ,      ,     : "    ".    ,   ,        ,       .  ,         .         .     ,         ,  ,     ,   ,       (,    ).

----------


## Odo

> , ?       ?  , ,        ?   ?        ...

     (  )  : - ( ), - (), - .

----------


## Slavic7

> ֳ,    ?     ,       ?             ?

  _"    ,....."_  
ֳ,    ?

----------


## Odo

> _"    ,....."_ ֳ,    ?

      .    )

----------


## nickeler

,   ...  
2: Tail 
    ,       ?     ,        .    ,   ...  ?        ,           ,       . 
    ,        
   ,      " "   ) , )           ) .    ,         ,        .   ,  ...         ,          ... !        " "     (  ? ?  ?).        ,         .    -    ,   -     ... 
      ,     .     ,   - .      ,    .    ,              .  ?  
2 :   ,     쳺.  
 ,   ?        .   ...    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> .

    , :derisive: ,  ,     !

----------


## nickeler

...  ,    ...
      ? ?     ,         ,   ""  ? 
       ,  ,    ?     ,  .  
2 :   ,      ,     : "    ".  
?     ...   ...     ,   ,    ,     ...  .        ,   .         .   , ,   -...    " "..     ,     ,         ....

----------


## Odo

> ,   ?

  , ,   : 

> ,      (),   .

   

> .   ...    ?

                  .

----------


## Odo

> , :derisive: ,  ,     !

     "" )
  ,    ,    ,      ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## nickeler

,       ,    -     .   ,   -   .    ,   ,  ,     .          ...     ,       .         ...    ...  , ,   ,   -     ...

----------


## Odo

> ...  ,    ...       ? ?     ,         ,   ""  ?

      ,      ? ? 

> ,  ,    ?     ,  .

      ? ? 

> ?     ...   ...

  ,      ,          .

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,  ,     .

        . 

> ...     ,       .

         40    ? 

> ...    ...  , ,   ,   -     ...

       ,     ?                ,       :     ,      ,     .

----------


## nickeler

,        
"   ,       .     ,   :    , ,     .           .      ,        . ³              .    ,                ,       ,       .       : ³  , ,  :         (. 4, 10).        ,      . "     http://hram.kiev.ua/index.php?mode=b...ent=612&id=212
     ...    
:    ? ? 
 ,     ,    . 
:     ,      ? ? 
  .       .     . 
:        40    ? 
.  - 
:       . 
    ,  ,   -nity   5 .  ..   ,     ,        :),           .   ... 
:      ,     ?                ,       :     ,      ,      
      .          ,  .  ... , ,  ... ,   -   
... ...  ?

----------


## Odo

> ,        
> "   ,       .     ,   :    , ,     .           .      ,        . ³              .    ,                ,       ,       .       : ³  , ,  :         (. 4, 10).        ,      . "     http://hram.kiev.ua/index.php?mode=b...ent=612&id=212
>      ...

    ?   ?      : 

> ,  ,  : ³           ,         . (.4,6).

  http://www.ugcc.org.ua/ukr/church_in...ia/1.moravska/

----------


## nickeler

...       "   ,   ,     "       ",      ,          ." ...      ?  ,     ,    - ... --....
 ,  ,   ?              "      "

----------


## nickeler

...         ˳?   ( )   볿,        ...   - . ,     (   ) ...

----------


## Odo

> ...       "   ,   ,     "       ",      ,          ." ...      ?  ,     ,    - ... --....

        ,  ,         ,       : 

> , ?       ?  , ,        ?   ?        ...

  ³ ,        !           .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,    .

  ,    ?    ?  ,   ,    ,   ? 
  :
     (  ,   ): "   ,       ".
  ? ,        ,        ,  ,       ,    /     ,      ,         .     ,         ,      .   ,     ,      .

----------


## Odo

> .       .     .

     ,        ,         . ,         ,      .         ? 

> .  -

      ? 

> ,  ,   -nity   5 .  ..   ,     ,        :),           .   ...

  !  ! ...     ! O altitudo!    ,     ? )

----------


## nickeler

...   "   ( ),   - -  - ?        ?         ,             -   ! 
 ,      -   ...     ,     !    , ... :) 
 :        ""   .      ,    .    .    ,        ...

----------


## Odo

> .          ,  .  ... , ,  ... ,   -

    , " ", "",   쳺,         ,    .    ,         .

----------


## Odo

> ...         ˳?   ( )   볿,        ...   - . ,     (   ) ...

     ,     ,    ,         ,  .

----------


## nickeler

,  ,   ,   ?    -    - ?

----------


## nickeler

,       ,    .   ˳    " "?             ?     ? ³     ,   Ͳ   ,    .  ,  ...  
  :   ,      ?  
8       
³, 22  2007   
21    ,    ,     ,  -2110,     ,      . ϳ  ,     8 .       1994      1992  2000  . ,   ,  1962         ,          120 . (!) '  .           .   
      , -     , -     .   ,      ,        !
  䳿      .       ,         .        .        ,   1969  .   ,      .   ,           .   . 1987  ,  . 1987  ,  . 1987     . 1986  ,       .     4-5 ,   . 
ϳ     , -   , -   ,               .         腻.           1994  2000  ,     1- .    ,    .    24  -     ,      ,     ,       . 
      15  ,     ,    ,            ,     䳿.            .            .  


   http://www.regionnews.poltava.ua/ind...n=view&id=2129

----------


## nickeler

,      ...   ...

----------


## Odo

> ...   "   ( ),   - -  - ?        ?         ,             -   ! 
>  ,      -   ...     ,     !    , ... :)

  ̳         ,      , ,    ?    " ³"        .       ,            ³,      . 

> :        ""   .      ,    .

      1928 ,      .    ,       ,     . 

> .    ,        ...

       ?

----------


## Odo

> ,      ...   ...

           , ,              .     .

----------


## nickeler

,     ... 
 ,  . 
     .    ...    .   ...    .. ,  ...          .      .
   ,    ....

----------


## Odo

> .

  . 

> ...    .   ...    .. ,  ...          .

       ,    ,       ,      .      ** !       ...  .

----------


## Slavic7

> .    )

        ,         

> , ,   :                .

     ....

----------


## Odo

> ,

     , Slavic7  

> ....

   .
)

----------


## nickeler

...    , ...
   ,        ...      .          ,      .     ,      . , nota bene,     .         , .    . 
 ,    - .   ,        .   ?

----------


## Odo

> ...    , ...
>    ,        ...      .

     ,        . 

> ,      .

   . 

> ,      . , nota bene,     .

      ( )   ) 

> , .

           ,  ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   , . 

> .  ,    - .   ,        .   ?

    .    ?  ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## Marisya

!       ...  ** . 
  ? 
 ? 
 ?  
    ..     .

----------


## Odo

> ** .   ?  ?  ?     ..     .

   ,  - ,     ,      .         ,      ""  .

----------


## Marisya

> ,  - ,     ,      .         ,      ""  .

  
    ,     , ? 
  ...   ?

----------


## Slavic7

[FONT="Arial"]     ,        .
   ...
(      ) 
1.   
    ,      ,      (     )     ( )    ,  , ,    . 
     :        ,   ,      ,   (, 2:17). 
-,    ?      ,       ,     930  (  ).       ,    .          ,   . ,        . ,     ? 
-,   -    ,       ?   .  , ,      ,     ,     ,     .   ,       ,    .       ,     ,   ,   ? ,    ,  . 
 -          .    ,     ,  ,       ,         .   .      ? , .  ,      ,       ,  ,     .             . 
-,      ,     ?        -,   .      ,     ?      ,    ,    ,          ? 
  ,       . Ÿ       .   ()       (  )  ,     . ,      ? 
-,                    - ,   .     ,            .     ?    ,      ,     . 
       ,   .         ,     .  ,    ,  ,   - .        ,       ,         .    (  ),  . 
     .  ? ?    ( 3: 22):    : ,       ,    ;         ,       ,   ,     .             .        .        . . 
  ,    -  .   ,   ,    .     . ,   . 
       ,    ,  ,     ,  ,       ,    . 
    ()   , , ,   ,     ,            .     ,         .       ,   ,   . 
,      .         ,       . 
 .        .   ? ,  ,      ,   .          ,    .         ,  ?    ?       ,           ?   ? , .   ,       ,  -   ?   ?  . 
      .         .       ,  .      ,       .     ,    .       .  ,    ,        . 
           ,         ,      ,  , ,    . 
  ( 8: 20-21)    ;                 .     .     ?       ?     .    .  . 
    .     ,   ,  ,         .     .     ?         (  ,  ,  - -),              .     ?   ?  ? ,              ? ,    .       ,      .
 
           .  ()           ,      ,     -       .    ,     3  (,   ),       ,    .     ;       ( 4: 16, 17). 
    ?     ,    ?       ,  .    ;     . .     ?   ,  ?  . 
   .          ,          . 
         .      ,   ,   ,   .   -   ?   , , , , , , , , , , , ,     ?    ?         .         ,  , , .        . ,     .  .     ?       ,  ?          ?    ,     ,    . 
       ,      -  ,    :  ?  ?   ?.   ?   ?   ?          .      . 
     ?    -  .       ,           .      ,    ,    .     ?      ,      .       ,      ,  ,   .     ,     ,         . 
        .        ,     ,           (3),           .     ,       ,  ,   . 
      ,    .       . ,  - .      -  .   ,        ,  .    ,          ,    ,   ,  ,     . 
  ,       ,    ,       .

----------


## Slavic7

2.      
   :                .    ? 
     , ?  ,  ,  ,  ? ,       ,     ,     ?   ,         ?          ,     ,       ? 
  ? Ѩ ?   ,       ?  ,    ? 
     2000   .      ?       ?   ,      ?   ,      -    ?        ?  2000   ,    ? . 
           -   (  )   . 
 -            ,        ,  : , , , , .            ( -,   ). 
 ,         .    .         .       ,    - ,   -     .   ,       .  -   ,  -   .   ,   ,    (  5)      ,      ,   . 
         .      ,    :   -  ,    ,      .    .          .        (, ,   ),   - ,        . 
  -   (     )      . , , ,   ,   .      ?   -  .      ,    .        (    )              ,  , ,   ,          .    .      ? ,               ,       ,  . 
     . .     ,        -  , : 
     (  , ,  ); 
     ; 
       ; 
    . . 
 ,         ,  -  ?          .           .    ,   ,  ,      . . 
        .       -,    - . ?  ,               . ,   ,   .   ,    , , , , ,   -        .    ,  .  .  .          ,         . -      . 
          .          .      ,    ,  .            .  ? ,            ,          .    ,   ,      ,    . 
        .         ,     .              .          .         .        . 
    ,      ,  ,        .     ,            . 
      .                  .         .        .     .  ,      . ,  ,     .   ,      .           .   . 
                . 
 ,        .     .            ,  .        .             ,     ,  , ,    .      .    -    .  ,    ,    ,      .         -    . 
                 .    : ,     . , ,     (  )     .   ,  ,         , , , ,  .    ,   ,  ,  , ,  ,   ,  ,         .  .        .       5            10 . 
    .    ,    ,     . 
,  ,       .  ,     ,     (     ).       ,  ,    .         .      - .      ,    .   .        ,   : ,      .      .  ,       ,      .   . 
   -,     ,      .     ,            :   ;    ,   .   ,      ;    ,     ,    ;   ;    ,     (  27: 40-43).    ?  .           . ,     .   ,    (   )          -:        :  ,  !     ? (  27: 46).     , , -  -  ,     .     ,  ,    ,   (  27:50).      . , ,  . 
     .     ,        ,     ,        .               12 ,              . 
    .  : , ,     ,  (  ),           ,      .   .    ?     . . ?  ?  ?    .

----------


## aneisha

Slavic7  Respect.

----------


## Odo

> ,     , ?   ...   ?

  ...   ,  ,          ... ,   ,                   ,         ,  .

----------


## Odo

> ,        .
>    ...
> (      )

  ,       ,        ,    ,

----------


## SERIOUS

,     " -    "      ,      ,  .   ?  
    ,        ,      6 .         (   ,         .)       . ,    ,    ,         ,   .  
.     ,   -   .

----------


## aneisha

,     (   ) - . 
 -  . 
      ,               .  
.       -   .      (    ) -    ,    .

----------

> ,     (   ) - . 
>  -  . 
>       ,               .  
> .       -   .      (    ) -    ,    .

      .   -    .    - .

----------


## aneisha

,      -      ,  -  . 
 ,     -       30-.

----------


## Odo

> ,     (   ) - .  -  .       ,               . .       -   .      (    ) -    ,    .

      ? ³      .  糿?        ,   ?   ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,     -       30-.

  ,    ,     .        .

----------


## Slavic7

.   ?
"  ,   ,   , ,    ,   ,   "  
 () 
    .     :   (     )   80%     (  )   20% .         .   8  . 
        ,     ,   . 
  4    -  ,      .    ? 

    .        .      .      .  :    ,    (  5:39).   ,   , ,   (      ). ! -      ,         .   ,  ,  ,            ,  .    ,      ,     (  , ,     ).            .      .               ? 

       .     .     .   ,  .       , , , , ,      ,  .      ()   .    ,         . ,  .          ,         .       ? 
 :  ,  !       ,   (  6:21-24).  -   ,   ,      ,  ,   .        ,         . 

        ?   ,      (  5:3)    .   ,       .        (  20:16). ,     ,    :   ,   . ,  ,   ,  ,     ,      . 
        ,      .    ,   .             .    ,    . 
, ,   
     .     . ,          :  ;     ;      (   ).           ,         - ,     .      ,      . 
,      ,       ,     ?    ,        ,   ,   ,   ,   ,     .        .              ,         . 
  ,   .     .       .       .   ,       -,   ,  - ,      -   ,   ,    -      .   .   . 
              . 
           .       ,     :    ,    ,   -     .           . 
 ,                  ,   ,   ,      ,    ,   .  ,       ,      ,   ? ,  .     ,    ,         . ,         ,   -    ,   ,     . 
  ,               ,    .   ,         ,      ,             .    ,     ,      ,     ,   ,     2000 .     ,         . 
       .            .          ,  .       .      .     .     , ,    ,       8  . 

     ,      .                      (,        ). 
,              ,       ,    ,    .     ,            ?   . 
  ,       .  ,   ,    ,       ,          . 
              ,        ,      .      ,  .     ,           . 
   , ,    .      .   ,       ,     , ,    ,        .  ,   ,            . 
 ,                  .     ,    ,           .      .     .     . 
  ,          .         .        , .     ,   .           -  . 
     ?  ,   ,     .         ,     .    .     .        . 
 ,       ,     ,            .    .              ,    .               . 
  .    .    ,    ,      ,   . 

      ,      .          ,    .          .         ,      , , ,    . 
        .         .            ,           ,    (      ) ( 19:1-5).    ?   :  ,   ;     ,    ;      ,   ,   ,       ( 19: 7-8).  ,  ,   ?      ,     . 
        .  ,       ,   ,        ( 20:12),  ,   ,    ,   -    ( 12:13-16)    ( 20:2). 
             ,            :    ( 19: 30-38). ,     ,    .  . . 
          .   ( 9:20-25) ,              -     .   ?      ,         ,     . ,       .    , ,     ,        ? ? ,   ,       .   .  ,  .

----------


## aneisha

.     .   -   .  25       ,     60  .  
   .       .       .      - .   .

----------


## Odo

> .     .   -   .  25       ,     60  .

  ,  . 

> .       .       .      - .   .

   ,    "",   -  .   ,  -:    ,  ?    ,        ,   ?

----------


## aneisha

.    .    .    . ,     ,   ,    .  ³,    ,  ²ߪ . 
    (   ),   ,    ,      ,      . 
.    ².  ,  -       ². 
 .    ". 
    .      , .....        ,      . 
   .     躿 .   ,

----------


## aneisha

Slavic7,    :)     ...     ?

----------


## Odo

> .    .    .    . ,     ,   ,    .  ³,    ,  ²ߪ .     (   ),   ,    ,      ,      . .    ².  ,  -       ².  .    ".     .      , .....        ,      .    .     躿 .   ,

        ,  .       ?

----------


## aneisha

"     ,   .     . 
  , ,     ,  ,     .   .
ֳ    ,     ?

----------


## Slavic7

> Slavic7,    :)     ...     ?

     ?  )   ..   
     ,

----------


## Slavic7

> Slavic7,    :)     ...     ?

    
     .
    ,      ,   ,         ,      ,   -,           ,       ...            .
http://thehit.netfirms.com/  
      "  "     :
     . http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...B0%D1%80%D0%B4
   ..  -   http://www.miroslavie.ru/optimalist/zdanov.htm

----------


## Stanley*

> .   ...

       ?????

----------


## Def

> ?????

      .

----------


## madcat

> .

  
     , 
   ,    
     ....:fans:

----------


## Odo

> "     ,   .     .

  ֳ .  ,    ,        ,    ,   ,  ,   .       ,  " ".      :      ,     ,         .  ,   ,   . 

> , ,     ,  ,     .   .

        ,     . 

> ֳ    ,     ?

  .

----------


## Tail

> .

  !       -   :)

----------


## Tail

> ?????

    !        ?

----------


## Def

> !        ?

    :))

----------


## Tail

> :))

  ,      ...   :declare:

----------


## zashtrihovana

aneisha,    .     !!!    ,      .   .

----------


## aneisha

> 

  .    :) 
   .     - .       :)

----------


## aneisha

> ֳ .  ,    ,        ,    ,   ,  ,   ..

  ͳ     .      .    ,       .   :)   

> ,  " ".

         " ".  ,    .   ,    䳺     .      ,  . 
      ,     .. 
    ,  ,     ,    . ³,     㳿  .    
   " "  .   ,       . 
˪

----------


## aneisha

> aneisha,    .     !!!    ,      .   .

  
    .         .      . 
  ,     ,      ...          ,          ,  9    :)))))
,  !:)  
P.S.:    .      .

----------


## Slavic7

> .    :)
>    .     - .

   ,          .      ?   
 : http://photo.fraza.com.ua/v/05_09_28_001/ http://news.online.ua/2006/11/14/img...3jlyaa41uu.jpg http://news.online.ua/2006/11/14/img...9yj7apyeap.jpg http://zhurnal.lib.ru/k/kustow_w_s/ukrmas.shtml (   )

----------


## Odo

> ͳ     .      .    ,       .   :)

     ,     .    . 

> " ".  ,    .   ,    䳺     .      ,  .

  ,   . 

> ,     ..     ,  ,     ,    . ³,     㳿  .

    ,      ? 

> ӯֲ, -, . 1.      ,   , ,  -,    ,   . .; , , . 2.      ,        .

       ?

----------


## aneisha

.     .  -. 
-,           .       .    .    ,    ,   , ,         .      ,       .  ,  ,    .    .
-,      ,         .      .    .          . , !

----------


## aneisha

2 Slavic7  ,          .      ?    
   .       . 
     .:)     ,  .

----------


## Odo

> .     .  -. -,           .       .    .    ,    ,   , ,         .      ,       .

           ,   ,       " "     ,       . ³, **  . 

> ,  ,    .    .

    ,    ,               ,        -       ,         .  

> -,      ,         .      .    .          . , !

  ""       "",        ,        . ,      ,    :       ,    ,      .

----------


## aneisha

,    ,  ""  . 
        .    .       :)
³,        .    .    .

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,  ""  .         .    .       :)
> ³,        .    .    .

  ,     ,     , ,   ,    . ,    ,            .       .   .

----------


## aneisha

,  ""      .     ,     ,   ,  , -,   (  , ) "".       .

----------


## Odo

> ,  ""      .

   ,    : 

> в, -, -, ., в, -, -, . 1. .  ; . . //  .  . .  . // .  ,  ,   ,  . 2. ., . ,  -,  . //  䳿,    . .

   

> ,     ,   ,  , -,   (  , ) "".       .

  ,               ,      .

----------


## aneisha

.  ,        .  -. 
-,     . 
     ,       .    .        ,        ?

----------


## Uksus

...  
     ,   .

----------


## Odo

> .  ,        .  -.

  !         ,    .    : 

> Ͳ, -, .    ,     .

   ,     : 

> , -, .      ,         ,   . // ,  ,     ; .  .

   

> -,     .

  ĳ,  .    , ? ,     ,    ,             ,   ,      ᒺ,    ,     .   ,       ,     .  ? ,       ᒺ  ,     ,      .         ,    , .        ""     ,   " "       .    ,   ,              ,   ,    ,        ,   . 

> ,       .    .

          ? 

> ?

  , ,  ,      ,     .       .     ,   .     ,   ?     .    ,       :  *1/∞=0; ∞/1=∞.*
 ,  쳺.

----------


## Odo

> ...  
>      ,   .

  ֳ !     ,         ,      .

----------


## aneisha

> !         ,    .

  .      . ͳ   .    

> ?

   .   .    .        .     .  ?    

> , ,  ,      ,     ..

      .  ,   (    )    .   ( 㳺 )     .           .   ,    - -.

----------


## Odo

> .

      ,     . 

> .    .        .

  ,     , ,       ,    . 

> .  ,   (    )    .   ( 㳺 )     .           .   ,    - -.

    ³  ,    ?

----------


## aneisha

,     , ,       ,    .  
  , -, .      .    .   ,     ".    ,    ".      ,,  .     ?   
  ³  ,    ?  
    .     .  , ,  ,   .   ,    .    .

----------


## Odo

> , -, .      .    .   ,     ".    ,    ".      ,,  .     ?

   

> ** ,    ,   .

           ? 

> .     .  , ,  ,   .   ,    .    .

      ,  ,        ,    ,  ,  .     : "   ,  "?  , ,  ,      , , ?     , ,    ?      ?

----------

..

----------


## aneisha

> ,  ,        ,    ,  ,  .     : "   ,  "?  , ,  ,      , , ?     , ,    ?      ?

  
      .   .   ,     ,         ,     .   . 
,    ,          .   .      ?     .    ,    ,    . ,    "  ,    ?     ?       ?         ?  ,      ?      ?         ?  ?
-,          ,  ,    !!!!!!!    , ,     ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> .   .   ,     ,         ,     .   .

      ,    .        : "    ?". 

> ,    ,          .   .      ?

   ,        ,          . 

> .    ,    ,    .

     ,      ,       ,     .    ,        - "",       ""  .   ,          ,  ? 

> ,    "  ,    ?

  ,  볺 ?   ?    .   ,  . 

>  ?       ?

        (       )       ,    䳺  ,        .    ,   ,           ,     ,       .           ,  ,           . 

> ?  ,      ?

   ,   . 

> ?

     . 

> ?  ?

    쳺,   . 

> -,          ,  ,    !!!!!!!

        .         ,      ,       . 

> , ,     ,     ?

  ³   ,        .     㳿,     ,       .       ,       ,          .     ,     ,        ,     .

----------


## aneisha

> ,    .        : "    ?".

  
  .   

> ,        - "",       ""  .   ,          ,  ?

  
 .      ...     .                  ,   ,         .       .       .      .          .   - ,   2  .   ,   ,      .  ,     ,     .     .  
[/QUOTE] 
     .  .

----------


## Odo

> .

     .    ()   ,       ? 

> .  .

   ?  ,      ,  ,      ,    ,          .            ,     ,  ,           ,  -    ,       ,     ,    ,     ,  .   

> .      ...     .                  ,   ,         .       .

  㳿  ,  ?   

> .      .

          ,     ,     (  ,  ): "    ,      ",    ,   .  ? 

> .   - ,   2  .   ,   ,      .  ,     ,     .     .

     ,  ,    ,      ,     ,  70       ,       (?),       .       ,     .

----------


## Voronopad

* ,      :* 
  (  )        ,    ,    -    ... ,       - ,     -     ,      .       ,     ,    ,     .   ...      ,   ,      -           -95    -   ,    ,   ,         *.dll, -      .     , open source.    . , ,      -  .       ,     - , ,     .
  :skull:

----------


## aneisha

> .    ()   ,       ?

   -  ,      .    ,       .  ,  :).       - ,     .     ". ³ .       .      ?   

> ?  ,      ,  ,      ,    ,          .            ,     ,  ,           ,  -    ,       ,     ,    ,     ,  ..

  
   .   .:)  ,    ,   . ,        .    , , .      ,   "     .    

> 㳿  ,  ?.

  
,      ... ,   .  ,       ,   ,    ,  .   

> ,     ,     (  ,  ): "    ,      ",    ,   .  ?   ,  ,    ,      ,     ,  70       ,       (?),       .       ,     .

      .     - .
   ,      . .             ,  ,      .          ,   :).     .   .       :)

----------


## Odo

> -  ,      .    ,       .  ,  :).       - ,     .     ". ³ .       .      ?

          ,        ,          ,      .       ,   ,    .       .      ,   ,     .       ?     ,     / .

----------


## Odo

> -  ,      .    ,       .  ,  :).

     ,     - . 

> .

   . 

> .:)

  ) 

> ,    ,   . ,        .    , , .      ,   "     .

    . 

> ,      ... ,   .  ,       ,   ,    ,  .

    ,     . 

> .     - .

     ,    ,       .   ,   ﳺ   ,  ?   ,    ,    ? 

> ,      . .             ,  ,      .

   . 

> ,   :).

  , .    . 

> .   .       :)

  . .

----------


## rust

!

----------


## aneisha

, ...:) 
   -     .  
   ,    .        ,   ,   .   . .   -   :))))))   

> ,     - .

     .        .   

> .

     

> )

       :)))))  :)))))))   

> .  ,     .   ,    ,       .   ,   ﳺ   ,  ?   ,    ,    ?

    ( ,   )  .  ...       .  
  !:))))))))))))))

----------


## Odo

> .        .

   ,        ,      . ,    ,     ,             ,         ,     ,       .    , ³ ,   ,       ,   ³     . 

> ( ,   )  .  ...       .

  ,   ,   .     ? 

> !:))))))))))))))

  )

----------


## nickeler

!      ,  .     ,        .     ( ) ? ?     ?      (   )  ,        .    ,     ,    " " ,    -   ,     .    ,      .          (  ,   ),    .       5 ,            .

----------


## Odo

> !      ,  .     ,        .     ( ) ? ?     ?      (   )  ,        .    ,     ,    " " ,    -   ,     .

  ֳ .         ,   .       .   볿     .             ,  , . 

> ,      .          (  ,   ),    .       5 ,            .

  ϳ      .     ,     ,  䳿  .        ,   ,  .  ,   ,            ,     : ѳ,   ,     : - (), - ()   ().

----------


## Slavic7

> ֳ .         ,   .       .   볿     .

     ......... - ....... !

----------


## Odo

> ......... - ....... !

      ?   . 
. .         ,   .

----------


## nickeler

³ ,  ,  ,     .     ,   .   ,        ,     2      ,  , ,  .    ,     : -  ,     .    :  ,        .     ( -   )       (, ,   )    ,     .       .     ,      .
 ,     ,   ,  ,             . 
 ,      .     .     ?      ,  ,   ,  ,    ,      .     ,      𳿅.     ,   , ,   ?    .          -     .              ?    ,  .   . г  ,         ,     .    -  ,   .
     ,  ,     .     ,        볿

----------


## Odo

> ³ ,  ,  ,     .     ,   .

  -  䳿      .           ,   ,   .   ,            㳺 (            ),    ,    ""    ,       . ,     ,        .    :     - ,     )   ,     ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ,        ,     2      ,  , ,  .

   ,    ,        ,      . 

> ,     : -  ,     .    :  ,        .     ( -   )       (, ,   )    ,     .       .     ,      .

       ,  .      ""?   ,    , ,          . 

> ,     ,   ,  ,             .  ,      .     .     ?      ,  ,   ,  ,    ,      .     ,      𳿅.     ,   , ,   ?    .          -     .              ?    ,  .   . г  ,         ,     .    -  ,   .      ,  ,     .     ,        볿

    ,        ,     -.  ,    ,   ,    ,  ,    .        .   ,        ,        ,        ,         ,        .

----------


## nickeler

:   .        ,     *.       ,       ,      - -   ,      .  -    ,    ,        .

----------


## Odo

> :   .        ,     *.

  ֳ     ,     - " ",      ,          ,  ³   ,       ,      ,        . 

> ,       ,      - -   ,      .  -    ,    ,        .

  ,   ?

----------


## knell

,      :))    ?  ,   ?   ? mp3  Ogg?    ?  
       :)   -  .    -  -.  
  ,      ,   ,     :))     ,   ,   ,   ,  , . 
  :
-    ?
- ,  .
-  ???     !!!!
- -,   ,      !!  
       ,   . 
-,    - ,        .    ,    ,   : ",  ", ",  ", ", "  .
   :
1. -         : ",  , ?      ,     "  ",    , "
2.          ,    ??  ,     - .
 : 99%   -   .       ,  ,   -       ",  "  ... 
-,     ,   .   -  ,    -     .      ,    -  ,    .      ,         "   //"   .

----------


## Slavic7

> 99%

  :ok:  
99%

----------


## knell

> :ok:  
> 99%

  -,  .
   -  . ;)

----------


## nickeler

2knell:           ,      .    .   1:0   .        . 
  ,  . ,    .    ,   ,     (      ? ,   ,   ,   ,       -  ,          )        -    .    ,    ?     : , , ,   ..      .          (        )  :        ,         . ,    ,       .      (   )       㳿?        :         .  -  :   ,      .  , ,    .  ,          ,    .        ,             ?       ?        ,             ,    ? 
      .      ,  .   ,     ? ,  ,       .      ,      .  ,   .  ,   .         .       .

----------


## knell

,    ,   ("   ,  "),      (" !!", ""),      :)
, ,     ,     :)

----------


## Odo

> -,  .    -  . ;)

  ?      "-  "?

----------


## Odo

> ,  . ,    .

   ! ,    : 

> ,     : -  ,     .    :  ,        .

       " "           ,         ,     ,              ,   ?        ?     !           ,      ,  ,     ,          .  , ,  쳺      !     : "   ". ͳ,    :   " ",     ,     "",     ,       .

----------


## knell

> ?      "-  "?

    ,      , -.  :)
    ,    .      ,  -     ,    .          .     ,   .   ,                 ?    ,   ,  .       ,    ,   :   = ,       . 
      ,  (  ) - "",         

> 

     ,  .      ,        ?           .   ,         .     -.   

> 

       .   ,   , ,   .  " ",  ,  ""    ...       ,     - .     ,     .

----------


## nickeler

,     ,   ,   ,  . -.            ,   ,  ,     .       ,      .  -    ,         .      ,       .  ,         , ,     . -    ,   .     .

----------


## rust

.  !
:            .
 .      .

----------


## knell

:)
 .  ,    -   ... ()

----------


## Odo

> ,      , -.  :)
>     ,    .      ,  -     ,    .          .     ,   .   ,                 ?    ,   ,  .

  ,  ""   ? . 

> ,   :   =

    ?    " ,   "? 

> ,  (  ) - "",

    . 

> ,  .      ,        ?

      ,       ,        ,       -   . 

> .   ,         .

  ֳ,  ?    . 

> -.

    ? 

> .   ,   , ,   .

    ,       

> " ",  ,  ""    ...       ,     - .     ,     .

    ,   ? ³ ?

----------


## knell

> ,  ""   ? .  ?    " ,   "?  .    ,       ,        ,       -   .ֳ,  ?    .  ?  ,        ,   ? ³ ?

    ,      ?    ,       ,       ,  " ".     ,   . 
    ,    (   ) -    .       - ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,   ,   ,  . -.

  ,       ,  ,    "    ",  ""   " " ,      , ,       - .        .  ,                    糿. 

> ,   ,  ,     .       ,      .  -    ,         .      ,       .  ,         , ,     . -    ,   .     .

      ? ,  ,   ,         ? ,     : "      ,        ".     .   " "?  ,       -    ,     . ĳ,   ,       "   뺺 ",       ,     ,  ,    ,       .       ,      ,   ,      , ?

----------


## Odo

> ,      ?    ,       ,       ,  " ".     ,   .

   . 

> ,    (   ) -    .       - ,    .

     ,    ?    ,       ,      ,   ,   -  .

----------


## knell

> ,       ,      ,   ,   -  .

      :))

----------


## Odo

> :))

   ,        )    ,     ,    . г   㳿.    : " -  " .

----------


## knell

> " -  " .

  -,     :)
     -,  ,  , .
    :)         
,       ,   ,    .       .

----------


## Odo

> -,     :)      -,  ,  , .
>     :)

  -: "      ". -: ,    -  . -:         ,   ,        㳿,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,       ,   ,    .       .

     ,        ,   ,     ,       ,         .

----------


## nickeler

,     ,  ,     (  ,  -    )       . , ,  ,  ,       ,     .   ,     ,     ...      .   ,  :     .       ,    ,   .      ϳ .
   ,   - .  ,        .     .  ,        ,     .   *.
       㳿 - .    ,       .
  ,    .       , , .     ,        ,   -.  ,         -,       .    , ,   -        .     ,               .    .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,  ,     (  ,  -    )       . , ,  ,  ,       ,     .   ,     ,     ...      .   ,  :     .       ,    ,   .      ϳ .

       ϳ     ,          ,       " "         . 

> ,   - .  ,        .     .  ,        ,     .   *.

       ?        ,    - . 

> 㳿 - .    ,       .   ,    .       , , .     ,        ,   -.  ,         -,       .    , ,   -        .     ,               .    .

      : " -    ,       ".

----------


## nickeler

,    .      -   : "    .  ;    ,    .         ,         ,  ,    "" -      ,     :    ." . . 
   :   ,    ,   ,    . ,  ,   ,  . ³    . ͳ    .    , ,      .

----------


## Odo

> ,    .      -   : "    .  ;    ,    .         ,         ,  ,    "" -      ,     :    ." . .

  ,    : "   ,     ? ³ : ",     ,             ". 

> :   ,    ,   ,    . ,  ,   ,  .

      :               ,      ,    .  ? 

> ³    .

       ,    ,    . 

> ͳ    .

     ,     ? 

> , ,      .

      ,   ,    ?  ,    .

----------


## nickeler

?      ,     쳿.    ,     ,      .      .       ,   .    ,       ,    .       .   ,    .

----------


## nickeler

,     ?         .       ?    ,     ,        .  .,  ,   ,     .      :)

----------


## Odo

> ?      ,     쳿.    ,     ,      .      .       ,   .    ,       ,    .       .   ,    .

          ,        ,      -        ,    ,   ,   ,          ,   ,   . ,    ,    ,   ,         ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ?         .       ?    ,     ,        .  .,  ,   ,     .      :)

      ?  ? _"   ,  !"_ ?     ,        ,        ,    ,     .
ͳ    ,     ,     .             ,      ,       .     ,             . ,           .       .

----------


## madcat

.
   ,         -.      ,             .  -  , ,  ,    ,    18:22 , ,  .    .   ,          .   ,    .  
1.            ,  ,      -  ( 1:9).    ,      .     ?
2.       ,     21:7.   ,             ?  
3. ,      ,    -  ( 15:19-24). ,     ?     ,        .
4.   25:44,     ,   .        .   ,      ,   . H     ?      ?
5.   ,     .  35:2  ,       .      ,   ?
6.   ,      ( 11:10),     ,  .      .   ?
7.  21:20 ,        -,    .   ,   .     20/20,       -   ?
8.      ,       ,      19:27.     ?
9.   11:6-8  ,         .      ,     ?
10.     .    19:19,        ,     ,  ,       (- ).       .          ,    ? ( 24:10-16)        ,     ,       /? ( 20:14)  
 ,      ,   ,     .      ,      ,   -   .
       ,   !   ,    ,      ! 
            - !   - ()  -!      .      !        ,     ,  . 
       ,   !  ! 
    !!!  : "...      ". ,   ,      ! 
   !       ,     !    ,      ! 
    !  3 ,   " "  666!!!      ,       ! 
    !!!         !  !!!!    ""!      !!! 
!      ,   ""!  : "   "!    !!!    ! 
.   !    !        ,         !!! 
" "   . ---------!!!!!!!!! 
      ,   !!!     :  "eh"  ,   "eh"!  ,     !!! :     ool  Looc (), Yeah  Haey ( ), Sucks  Skcus (  Suckubus  )!          !!! -,    !!! 
    !      -,      "" ,   ""     ""!!!   !!    !!! 
        . ,   ,       13! 
 .      !    , ! (     !)      !    !!! 
   ,      ""?   ,    ,   ,        !!!

----------


## nickeler

2 madcat: +1
         -   ,

----------


## Odo

> .

     ?   ?
 :           ,    ?       ?     ,   璿      ?   ,     ,   ,     .
 :     -     ,     -  .     :         ,  :     ,          ,              !   : "*Credo, quia absurdum*".       ,  ,       ,        ,          볿     ,   ,          )

----------


## admin

> .
>    ,         -.      ...

           ?

----------


## nickeler

,     !?    ,       ?  볿       .    ,   ,     쳺,    ? ,      . 
       ?    ?     ,   ,     .      ,     ,    ... 
,        ...       "  ..."  ,         .   ?  , ...   㳿...         ,   -  .    ,       , ,     .    ?          ? ...

----------


## admin

> ,     !?    ,       ?  볿       .    ,   ,     쳺,    ? ,      . 
>        ?    ?     ,   ,     .      ,     ,    ... 
> ,        ...       "  ..."  ,         .   ?  , ...   㳿...         ,   -  .    ,       , ,     .    ?          ? ...

  nickeler,        ...
       ,    ,    ,        ...
   볿,           . ?       ?    ?      ,    .
   ,  .      ,        ,   .
,    ,     , ,    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,     ,   ',       ,     򳺿 ,     ?
     ,  ,        .

----------


## Adelina

> ?   ?
>  :     -     ,     -  .     :         ,  :     ,          ,              !   : "*Credo, quia absurdum*".       ,  ,       ,        ,          볿     ,   ,          )

   ...   ...
  ,  -  - ?
, ,    ,    ))))

----------


## Odo

> ...   ...
>   ,  -  - ?
> , ,    ,    ))))

  !       :))

----------


## nickeler

,   ,       .    !      .  .         ,   .       .        . 
 :    볿,           . 
,     
 :    (:  )    ?    ?      ,    .
.  ,   . 
 :    ,  . 
 .      .      .    .
 :      ,        ,   .
 .     ? 
 : ,    ,     , ,    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,     ,   ',       ,     򳺿 ,     ?
     ,     . 
 :      ,  ,        .
     ,    .     ,    ,     ,      ,    .  , ,   ,     .   - ,  ,   .     ,           .

----------


## Odo

> "  ..."

   -  -    ,    ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> : ,    ,     , ,    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,     ,   ',       ,     򳺿 ,     ?
>      ,     .

      ,  - ,       ? 

> :      ,  ,        .      ,    .     ,    ,     ,      ,    .  , ,   ,     .   - ,  ,   .     ,           .

    ,         ,    .  ,        ?    ?   ,  -  ?            ,       ,    ?      ?

----------


## nickeler

!!!!   -    . ,   ?   ?     .       (, ) .         ,     "  !" " ,   !"         -  ""       (  ) "    :         ,  :     ,          ,              !"     ?      볿,        .  ,          ?   ,         .        .   , .

----------


## admin

> ,   ,       .    !      .  .         ,   .       .        . 
>  :    볿,           . 
> ,     
>  :    (:  )    ?    ?      ,    .
> .  ,   . 
>  :    ,  . 
>  .      .      .    .
>  :      ,        ,   .
>  .     ? 
> ...

  " ,     ,   ,     "
 ,   " "     , ,    .
 ,          ?  ,        Odo?
    ,   " ".  

> ,     .

   ,         .

----------


## Odo

> !!!!   -    . ,   ?   ?     .       (, ) .         ,     "  !" " ,   !"         -  ""       (  ) "    :         ,  :     ,          ,              !"     ?      볿,        .  ,          ?   ,         .        .   , .

     ,    :))
.
     ,          ,      ,            .   , .

----------


## admin

nickeler,    ,    ,  ,          ',   䳿  ?   , ,      ?  - .  
    ,      .     ,   .     ,      .

----------


## nickeler

2 : "    ,  - ,       ?"
  !    ,     . 
2:   ,         ,    .  ,        ?    ?   ,  -  ?            ,       ,    ?      ?
     .     ,        .         ,      ,     .          ,  "   ",      *  .     -          ,   " ,    ,    ".       ,    ,     .  ,     ,       ,     ,   .       ,      .     ,      ,         !?     ,    ,     !   !   ,   ,  ...         ,     !? 
   ?   *,     .       ,  , *

----------


## Odo

> 2 : "    ,  - ,       ?"
>   !    ,     .

  ,     ,      "   ,     ". ĳ , ? 

> 2:   ,         ,    .  ,        ?    ?   ,  -  ?            ,       ,    ?      ?
>      .     ,        .         ,      ,     .          ,  "   ",      *  .     -          ,   " ,    ,    ".       ,    ,     .  ,     ,       ,     ,   .       ,      .     ,      ,         !?     ,    ,     !   !   ,   ,  ...         ,     !?    ?   *,     .       ,  , *

        ?     ?
      ,     .   ,  ,   ,   ,     ?   -       ³    ,          ,     ?      ,   .

----------


## Odo

XVI       
 ,    '   ,       .
      ,  '      .   5         , ,  .

----------


## nickeler

( :)) nickeler,    ,    ,  ,          ',   䳿  ?   , ,      ?  -  
  .   .      :         ,     .  : .    .   .  .   ?     -  ,       ?   ,    ?  
:    ...          ,    ,      .  
,  : ,     ,      "   ,     ". ĳ , ? 
 ,    ,         .   :  ,    2 :    ,   .     ,        .   ,           -    ,    -   .     ,    -    .   糿   -     .  
2 :       ?     ?
      ,     .   ,  ,   ,   ,     ?   -       ³    ,          ,     ?      ,   . 
       .     ,  ,      ,    .      -     .   ,   -    .   ,        ,   . , " "  -     .     ,  ,    .    ,        -   . ,  ,   , ,    . 
     ,   ,     ,   ,     ,    - ,   .      ,     : ,  ,     ,        ,      ,     .        ,           .         .      ,  ,   ....  ,  -?     Ͳ    ,       ,      ?   ,    ,      .     .    ? 
  . , ó     -   ,   .       .  ,  , ....   ,  .          - .        ,   .  ,    .     ,     ,  ,   ,         . 
   ,   ,     .     .       ,     .      -     :

----------


## Odo

> ,  :  ,    ,         .   :  ,    2 :    ,   .     ,        .   ,           -    ,    -   .     ,    -    .   糿   -     .

    : 

> ,    ,     , ,    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,     ,   ',       ,     򳺿 ,     ?

      ,         ?    .                      .     ,  ,  ,  . 

> 2 :        .     ,  ,      ,    .      -     .   ,   -    .   ,        ,   . , " "  -     .     ,  ,    .    ,        -   . ,  ,   , ,    .

           ,   ,            ,        . 

> ,   ,     ,   ,     ,    - ,   .      ,     : ,  ,     ,        ,      ,     .        ,           .         .      ,  ,   ....  ,  -?     Ͳ    ,       ,      ?   ,    ,      .     .    ?

  ,  , ,     :     ,     .      ,      ,   㳿.  ,        ,     ?  ,     ? 

> . , ó     -   ,   .       .  ,  , ....

         "" ?       ,   ,  ,      ,   ?     ,        . 

> ,  .          - .        ,   .  ,    .     ,     ,  ,   ,         .

  ,      ,       ,     ,                ,      "  ".   : "  ,  ",         ,    .               ,      ,  ,  ,     ,        .              ,    ,             ,      .       ,       ,    ,      -   . 

> ,   ,     .     .       ,     .      -     :

     ,      .  :))

----------


## nickeler

2 :      ,      ,   㳿.  ,        ,     ?  ,     ? 
  ,   ,        ""   :)         , ,    -   .      -     .  , ,      .   ""  ,     .      ...     "...  :     ,             ,    ? ? ,   ,      (  32 . ., )   ?  ,   ,     ...  ,  . ,        ?  . 
 .   ,    -     .    ,   .     .        ,      (    ),   .... ""

----------


## Odo

> 2 :   ,   ,        ""   :)         , ,    -   .      -     .  , ,      .   ""  ,     .      ...     "...  :     ,             ,    ? ? ,   ,      (  32 . ., )   ?  ,   ,     ...  ,  . ,        ?  .

    ,  :     -    ,               ,      ,     ?     ?   -     ,           , ,  ,      ,  ,           ,  .      ,     :     ,       -    ,    . 

> .   ,    -     .    ,   .     .        ,      (    ),   .... ""

           ,    ,  ,  ,        ,   ,          ?       ,     ,     ,  ,      ,   ,     ,    ,    ,       ,   .
       .

----------


## nickeler

,   "",       .  
2 :     ,     ,  ,      ,   ,     ,    ,    ,       ,   . 
  . ,  ,   .    ,     ,    .     .    ,     .   ,    " "   "   ".     -    ,  .    -     .  
 .      ,  .    ,     ... ?
,   ,    ,      -      .     . ? 
  :       ?     ,      ?   ...  ?    ""    .

----------


## Odo

> 2 :  ,   "",       .   . ,  ,   .    ,     ,    .     .    ,     .   ,    " "   "   ".     -    ,  .    -     .

     ,      .      ?    ,     . 

> .      ,  .    ,     ... ?

   

> ,   ,    ,      -      .     .

  ,   

> ?

   ?        - ,      . 

> :       ?     ,      ?   ...  ?    ""    .

  ... ""?     ,    ,   ,   : 

> , -, -, . 1. .    (.   1 1). 2. . ³ , , .

    ,       ?    .       ?

----------


## laithemmer

-  ,       璿   !!

----------


## Odo

:

----------


## Odo

: http://nikon71.livejournal.com/7612.html

----------


## Odo

- 
ֳ,     ?
 ,  .
   , ,   
ֳ,    ?   ?
gospodj_blog? savaoff? preved_novyzavet? 
   ,    , , , , , -, , , , , , ,          ,               ? 
   ,         ?      ...  ³        (     䒺  ),        . 
      ,       .   ³      . 
-   . ³       . ³    ,       . ,     , -     - (, ,      ),      ,    . ³, ,     . 
 ,      ,     . 
 /Blade

----------


## konstantinvoskr

.   .

----------


## Odo

*  ,    ...* 
       !          ,  ,        .    ,      ,            . 
 ,    (1564 ..)    ,   (1782 ..)    ,   (1960 ..)  ,    (1983 ..) Microsoft Office   Windows    ,   ,  ,                 -. 
         - 2007 ,      ,        ,           ,        . -,          ,             :      . 
,       ,        ,  .    .      National Geographic         .   ,       ,   ᒺ    ,       , , ,   .      ,    ,   ,          ,      - . 
    .  .      -   ,           ,      .           ,      ,  ,      .     ,    ?! 
   (?)       ,    . -,      ,  ; -             ; -,     ,       .        ,    ,    .    ,      : , , ,    ϳ . ,    ,       ! 
        :   ,   .     ,    ,      ,      : -     .   ,          . 
      , - ,         ...       .  㳿      ,       .         . ,      ,     :               //.       . 
                .                  +/- 7,5   ,       : 
   䳿,   ,
       ...

----------


## nickeler

,      ? --!      ;)        쳺...            ...  !    ,   -   " "....

----------


## Odo

> ,      ? --!      ;)        쳺...            ...  !    ,   -   " "....

  ,   
      ,        ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

³    ,           -           ,       ,    ,     ,  ,    ...       !!!
,     !!!   !!!

----------

> ³    ,           -           ,       ,    ,     ,  ,    ...       !!!
> ,     !!!   !!!

  !

----------


## laithemmer

> !

        , ???

----------


## Ironman

,          ,          .

----------


## rust

> ,          ,          .

  , , ...
 6000        ...

----------


## Odo

> , , ...
>  6000        ...

   , ˺ ,  ,  ,  ,  , ͳ , . ,  ,  , ˺ , ͳ ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  "" ?

----------


## laithemmer

> , , ...
>  6000        ...

    ??...       -  ,    .
       :    ,

----------


## rust

> , ˺ ,  ,  ,  ,  , ͳ , . ,  ,  , ˺ , ͳ ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  "" ?

          ?
        .

----------


## laithemmer

> , , ...
>  6000        ...

           ?!      ,     "" ,   Odo

----------


## Odo

> ?
>         .

  -,   ,  ,        㳿?          ,         .

----------

,        , .    , ,  . ³  ,   -    .   . ³  ,  , ,     . ³  ,        .    ,  ""  ,   .     .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        , .    , ,  . ³  ,   -    .   . ³  ,  , ,     . ³  ,        .    ,  ""  ,   .     .

  
   -  ....     ,    ,       ....   ...
 :  ,     -   !     , **?  ,  ,  ??

----------


## Odo

> ,        , .    , ,  .

    ,    ,     ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      "" ,  "",    ,      ,       . 

> ³  ,   -    .   . ³  ,  , ,     . ³  ,        .    ,  ""  ,   .     .

   ,     ,      ?     㳿,  ()    ,    ,      㳿.

----------

.   ?     . ͳ . *     .*       .    ,      .       ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

> .   ?     . ͳ . *     .*       .    ,      .       ,   .

  ͺ, .....    ,       ,    . 
   ...   -   .   ,     쳺.   ,     ,          ,    .

----------


## nickeler

> ,    ,     ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      "" ,  "",    ,      ,       . ,     ,      ?     㳿,  ()    ,    ,      㳿.

  ... ! :) ,  ...    ,      ,    ...     .        ,    ,         .         ,     ...  , , ... -          ί ...         㳿, ? 
      -     ...   -  ...  ,  ,         ,      -       ...     ,  ,  .    "  "...       ...

----------


## Odo

> ... ! :) ,  ...    ,      ,    ...     .

  "   " .    ? ,    ?      ,        ,   ?   ,   , ,     ,  ,       ,   ,   ,     , .    ,            ,         ,          ,    ,           .   ,         ,    ,  ,       . 

> ,    ,         .         ,     ...  , , ... -          ί ...

     , ,      .      ,     ,   .     ? 

> 㳿, ?

     ?   , .     ,         "".     ,   .      . 

> -     ...   -  ...  ,  ,         ,      -       ...     ,  ,  .    "  "...       ...

    "  ",        ,                .     ,        ,        ,          㳺.       ,     ,            ,           ,     . ³     ,    ,        .

----------


## nickeler

-,  ,      .     .  -  ,   ,   ,   ,    . 
,        ...      ,  ,       ,        . ,  ,    .  ,     ,       .   - 㳿   .   " ()    ", "   "...   ?       ʳ     ,     ,     ,     .  , ,     ,  ..      ... 
 ,    - .   -      ,  Ͳ  .    ?   ,    ʲ ?   ?      ,  "  "  ? ?

----------


## knell

> ,     ,       .   - 㳿   .

      ? :)   .     ,     " ",   -      -.    ,        !                   ,    .   ,     , ,         ( , , )   !   ,   -  ,    -   ,    ,      .  ,   .
  ,  Odo,              , ...   ,  ,     ,    ,           ,     -      .

----------


## Odo

> -,  ,      .     .  -  ,   ,   ,   ,    . 
> ,        ...      ,  ,       ,        . ,  ,    .  ,     ,       .

   , . . 

> - 㳿   .   " ()    ", "   "...   ?       ʳ     ,     ,     ,     .  , ,     ,  ..      ...

       ,     ,   .              "",     ,   . 

> ,    - .   -      ,  Ͳ  .    ?   ,    ʲ ?   ?      ,  "  "  ? ?

  ,    ,      ,         .  ,   ,         ,  ,       -. .    . , ,        ,    ,        -,      .

----------


## knell

> 

      -     .       .  .     .      ,  .  -   ?   ?

----------


## Odo

> ? :)   .     ,     " ",   -      -.    ,        !                   ,    .   ,     , ,         ( , , )   !   ,   -  ,    -   ,    ,      .  ,   .
>   ,  Odo,              , ...   ,  ,     ,    ,           ,     -      .

  *ͳ*: "    "     .   ,         ,         ,         ?   ,   ?        ,         .       ,     ,       ,     ,    ,    ,    .   

> -     .       .  .     .      ,  .  -   ?   ?

      ,    .           : "         " 
,   ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## knell

> *ͳ*: "    "     .   ,         ,         ,         ?   ,   ?        ,         .       ,     ,       ,     ,    ,    ,    .

     -   .   ,             .      .
    .      ?   ?     ?  ?    -    ?      -  ,     -  .   , ?        ?     .      .
 -  .     .   ?     ?   - ?? -,  ?    ?             ,        ,    ,   .     ?     : " ,   "     "   7 "?    ,            ,      . !   ,    ,       !                , ?
,  ,    ,  ,         .  ,  ,     .  ...     "   "       .     -        .   

> ,    .           : "         " 
> ,   ,      ,     ,       .

           "".      ,    ,   .    ""         ?  ,  ,  ,  . , ,    .

----------


## Odo

> -   .

   

> ,             .      .

     ,    ? 

> .      ?   ?     ?  ?    -    ?      -  ,     -  .   , ?        ?     .      .

        ,    ,      ,     .  .      ?   ?     ,    ? 

> -  .     .

       ,       . 

> ?     ?   - ?? -,  ?    ?             ,        ,    ,   .     ?

      ,     ,   ?        ,       ?  ³       ,    ,  ,       . 

> : " ,   "     "   7 "?    ,            ,      . !   ,    ,       !                , ?

    ,   . 

> ,  ,    ,  ,         .  ,  ,     .  ...     "   "       .     -        .

        ? ³   ,  . 

> "".      ,    ,   .    ""         ?  ,  ,  ,  . , ,    .

                   . ,      ,    .

----------


## knell

> ,   .

    ,     .   ""  "". 
     ,   , ,     .     .   ?  ,      ,  .    ,     ,    - .   ,      .       ,        ,   ,  ,   ,        ,   ,   ,      .      ,  ! ,  ,        .    .  -   .    : ", ,   ,   ,   ".     . 
      ?   .          ""  .      .     ,         ".  ",   . 
  ?  ?          !   -  !           !!     !    ! "      ",       ,    .        .    .      ,   ,   .
   ?           ,   --   .
    !               !         !     -  ,   .  ? -,   ,   .   .   !   ,  ,  ,    ,    ,    ,     .   .  ,     ,     .       : , , ..     :    !!
                ,   - .      ,     .   - -,   . 
    ,  .    ,              ?  ,    ,   ,   ,   ,     ,      ,       ", , "   .    ?     -  -  .    -          ,  ""  "". 
P.S.            . ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

³      .     ,        .
       ...
   ,   ,     -     .      . 
   -            .        ,   :  .      ....

----------


## knell

> .
>    ,   ,     -     .

      .      -   ,     !      .   !  ,  ,  ,   -.     ?      ?   ?       ,      ,  --.  ,     - ,    .   

> .
>        ,   :  .

       -   ,     !      -  . ?  ?  ?   ?    ?
   "",     ,   .
       .  .

----------


## Uksus

!!!
       ??? !!!
     ,   璿  ,   ,     ?   ?  ,  !      ?
    ,    ,    .    쳺,   ,  䳺  .    .        ?     ,   .  .

----------


## knell

.  ,   .    -   .   .
    -     .     . 
       .      -  .           -    . 
     ?   -    .

----------


## Odo

> ,     .   ""  "".

     ,   ,  . 

> ,   , ,     .     .   ?  ,      ,  .    ,     ,    - .

           . 

> ,      .

     ,    .   ? , ,     ,  ,    ?    :  - ,    ? 

> ,        ,   ,  ,   ,        ,   ,   ,      .      ,  ! ,  ,        .    .  -   .    : ", ,   ,   ,   ".     .

     㳿      .           㳿. 

> ?   .          ""  .      .     ,         ".  ",   .   ?  ?

              ,     . 

> !   -  !           !!     !    ! "      ",       ,    .

           ,     -  ,  ,    ,       㳿. 

> .    .      ,   ,   .
>    ?           ,   --   .

       ,      . 

> !               !         !     -  ,   .  ? -,   ,   .   .   !   ,  ,  ,    ,    ,    ,     .   .  ,     ,     .       : , , ..     :    !!

   ,        㳿.    ""       ,  .

----------


## Odo

> ,   - .      ,     .   - -,   .

  ,           ,    ,   . 

> ,  .    ,              ?  ,    ,   ,   ,   ,     ,      ,       ", , "   .    ?     -  -  .    -          ,  ""  "".

      ?    ,      ,     ,     .       . 

> P.S.            . ,     .

----------


## rust

> !!!
>        ??? !!!
>      ,   璿  ,   ,     ?   ?  ,  !      ?
>     ,    ,    .    쳺,   ,  䳺  .    .        ?     ,   .  .

          .        .       .

----------


## Uksus

> .  ,   .    -   .   .
>     -     .     . 
>        .      -  .           -    .

   ,     .
    ,    . ճ   ?
,    ,      ,        ...    ?
 ,    ,         ,      .      ,      ?   ? ҳ  .

----------


## Odo

> .      -   ,     !

    ,     ? ,   -      ,     ?        ,     ,     ,    ?  , 쳺?   .        ,  ,    ,  ,    . 

> .   !  ,  ,  ,   -.     ?

     ,      

> ?   ?

           ? 

> ,      ,  --.  ,     - ,    .

     ,    ,  . 

> -   ,     !      -  . ?  ?  ?   ?    ?

    .    ?   ? 

> "",     ,   .

       ,     ,    ,  ,      ,     ,      ,   ,   ,  ,        , ,    100  ,   .    , . 

> .  .

    ,   ,  , ,        ,     .

----------


## knell

.           . .
   -  . ,       ,      ,   ,   . 
    ,   .   ?   ?   ?   .  ,   " ".    "  "   ,    ,   . 
  " ,    ,".          .  ?  - ?       ,   .
     ?    ?  ? --?
   " ",   ,   ? 
 -,  - .   ,  ""  ""        .      ,     .
 -  , -   -   ?    ,  ,   -    .
        ,   ,         "    ".
    ?   ?         ,   ,   .    ,       . -,   .     18        ?    18 ? ,   ,    __  ,    .   ,    .
   .   -.   ?  ,  ,   ?       ,       ,   -    ?  - .      ,      . "  ".     ,   ,        .
  ,  - ...  -      ,  -   ,   ,     . .

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,      ,        ...    ?

      쳺   "",    ,      ,   ,    .   

> .           . .    -  . ,       ,      ,   ,   .

   ,    .   ,  ,   ? 
2 knell:
.     ,       .

----------


## knell

> ,     ,     ,    ?  , 쳺?

    ?  ,    .     - .    .   -     .     .      ?            .   

> ?

     ?    ,  .       .   

> .    ?

  , .   -,  ,    ,     .  ,  .   

> ,

     ,         ,    .   ,     ,        .    ?  - ,  - .   .   ? -, .      ,   ?   

> ,   ,  , ,        ,     .

        70-80%    ,   .     .  ? 
  ,       .  ,   .  .   ,     .  ...   ?    ?

----------


## Odo

> -,  - .   ,  ""  ""        .      ,     .

  ĳ ,     ,   ,    ,     ,   ,                ,       :  ()  ,    ?  .

----------


## knell

> 쳺   "",    ,      ,   ,    .

     

> ,    .   ,  ,   ?

     ?
 ,      .
 .
, ,  ,   3-  ,    . .
  ?

----------


## Odo

> , .   -,  ,    ,     .  ,  .

     ""

----------


## knell

> ĳ ,     ,   ,    ,     ,   ,                ,       :  ()  ,    ?  .

       .
 -  !    .
  -   , !     ?
  __ ,   - ,     .
 -  ,  -  ,  -  ,   -     .

----------


## Odo

> 

  ͳ  ,       ,  ,  ,    ,     ,        .           .      .

----------


## aneisha

..... ,     .... .  ,  ,     ,    ?!     ,      ! .         ,     23 . ҳ  . Һ   -  .... 
 ,  ,  , ,  .    :)

----------


## Odo

> ?
>  ,      .

    : 

> ,    ,         ,      .      ,      ?   ? ҳ  .

   

> . , ,  ,   3-  ,    . .   ?

    ,    ?      ?

----------


## knell

> .....

      ,  
         . 
        .   "      ".
     "-,   "
    ",  ".
   : "-,         ,       ,     ,     ,   ". 
      ,   ,

----------


## Odo

> .  -  !    .   -   , !     ?   __ ,   - ,     .  -  ,  -  ,  -  ,   -     .

           .  , ,      ,   ,       ,            .      .

----------


## knell

> : 
>   ,    ?      ?

      ? 
  " ...  "
    .   ?
     -  ?     ?   

> .

   ?  ?  ?  ?
    "   ?",   "   ?    ... ?",        .  ?

----------


## Odo

> ?   " ...  "     .   ?      -  ?     ?

  г ,     ,    .    ,              .   

> ?  ?  ?  ?

   

> "   ?",   "   ?    ... ?",        .  ?

  ,      ,  ?

----------


## knell

> г ,     ,    .    ,              .

   - ,   .        ,           . 
     ?   ,   ,     .   ?   

> ,      ,  ?

   .  ,    ,     "? ? ?"   .     -  ,   .   ?
  "   "   "    -?"   

> 

        ?

----------


## Odo

> ?    ,  .       .

            ,  ,       ,   ,   .          ,       .   

> - ,   .

       .   .  ,       .

----------


## knell

> ,       .

      !            ,     . 
       .       "-",   ?      ,    .  ,    -  ;)   

> .   .  ,       .

  ,      ,     ,   -     .        -      -   ?
   -  ,  ,  ,    !     .    .         ,   .  ? 
    (,    ),  -  .   

> .

      ,       ,     .   ,     ,    . 
     ?    ?    .

----------


## Odo

> !            ,     .

   ,  .    ,        23 . ,              .     ? 

> .       "-",   ?      ,    .

  ,        ,      ?       , 쳺?     

> ,    -  ;)

     

> ,      ,     ,   -     .

    ,    ""?  ? 

> -      -   ?

  :        - (.,    )      -   ?   

> -  ,  ,

    . ,    "",    "  ,  ".

----------


## knell

,       .   

> ,  .    ,        23 . ,              .     ?

   , 90%     !!!   ?   

> ,        ,      ?       , 쳺?

  ,      ,  .     ,  .      ???   

> 

  ...........     ,    ?  ?   :
: "  ,        ,      "
: ", ,   3-  ,   , "
    ? 
   ,  .   ,  ,    ,    ,   .   4-  ,   .

----------


## Odo

> .         ,   .  ?

         ,        ,   ,   ,

----------


## knell

> ,    ""?  ?

     

> :        - (.,    )      -   ? 
>   . ,    "",    "  ,  ".

      .          .

----------


## Odo

> ,       .  , 90%     !!!   ?

     , . .    ,     .   

> 

    䳿.   

> ,      ,  .     ,  .      ???

  ,               

> ...........     ,    ?  ?   :
> : "  ,        ,      "
> : ", ,   3-  ,   , "     ?

  -   ,      ,     ,    ,          ,       ,  ? 

> ,  .

     ,  ,   . 

> ,  ,    ,    ,   .   4-  ,   .

     ,   ,       .   

> .          .

      ,      ,   ,      .  ,  .    .

----------


## knell

.
   ,       .   

> ́ (. Psychoanalyse)      ,         .    ,      (  )   (-  ). 
>     XIX .   . .     ,      ,  ,       ,   -       .   1910,       . . ,     .     .        . . ,  ,    .,      .

            . 
  

> :      (  ) 
>     *          ,      .
>     *    ,      .      ,       .                   .

    ? 
             .  

> , . .

        -     ,     -     " ".    .      .        . 
            .     ,   .   

> ,   ,       .

   .
    -      .    -  ,   .  .  ,   .   

> -   ,      ,     ,    ,          ,       ,  ?

    ,       .     ,     .     .   ,    ,       :)      .

----------


## Uksus

,    .         ,     .     .     ,    --.
 ,     ,    ,   .       ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## knell

Uksus,        .    :  - .  
  

> ,   ,   ,    ,      .    ,    ,      ,  ,      ,   .
> . . ,  ,      (, 1993, . 131).

----------


## Uksus

-   ?
      .
          䳿???
        ...

----------


## Odo

> .
>    ,       .

  --  

> .

   : 

> . _http://virlib.eunnet.net/sofia/05-2002/text/0505.html

   

> ,     .         .         ,   ,       .          .   ,     ,     (   ,  ,    ).         . 
>      ,            .        ,         (       ). _http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2_%D0%BA%D0%BE%  D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81

   

> ,    ,     ,     .       ,       .  ,           .                .              ,           (       ). ,            ,     ,     .                  .    ( )    ,        ,    .       ,     ,     ,    ,         ,   (). .   ;  . _http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/61/1006131/1006131a1.htm

   

> .

    ,    .

----------


## knell

,   -  .  ?   ,       .
    - ,   -   .   

> 

   ?      ?

----------


## Odo

> -     .     -     " ".    .

      ,      ,    ,       . 

> .        .

        ,

----------


## knell

> -   ?

  Imagine, there is no spoon. (c) Matrix

----------


## Odo

> ,   -  .  ?   ,       .

   

> - ,   -   .  ?      ?

       .

----------


## laithemmer

*2 knell* 
 , ? ,       ...
  ,  ?!
 ,    ...      ...  ,     ,  .         ,     .        ,    , ,      .  ,    ,  ,   ,     .     ,  .    ,    :  ,  ,  ,       !! 
  ,    .    - !!
     ,         !! 
      ,     !!       ,    .
   ,    ,     ,   ,    .   !      . * 
ͳ,    !    !      -     ....* 
     -     .

----------


## Odo

> .     -      .    -  ,   .  .  ,   .

         ?           .

----------


## knell

> 

       ??      !!!  !!    ???      ?   

> *2 knell*
>   ,    .    - !!
>      ,         !!

    ,      .        .

----------


## Odo

> 

   

> ,   ,   ,    ,      .    ,    ,      ,  ,      ,   .
> . . ,  ,      (, 1993, . 131).

         ?  ,      ,   - , ,   -  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      .        .

     ,    ...
   ,     : ?       ,      ....

----------


## Odo

> ?

     ...  

> .

     ,            .                 .   , .         ,          .

----------


## rust

> *2 knell* 
>  , ? ,       ...
>   ,  ?!
>  ,    ...      ...  ,     ,  .         ,     .        ,    , ,      .  ,    ,  ,   ,     .     ,  .    ,    :  ,  ,  ,       !! 
>   ,    .    - !!
>      ,         !! 
>       ,     !!       ,    .
>    ,    ,     ,   ,    .   !      . * 
> ͳ,    !    !      -     ....* 
>      -     .

   .         ,     .   ,  ,       . 
           ,           .   

> ,    ...
>    ,     : ?       ,      ....

   ,     . "     !"

----------


## laithemmer

> .         ,     .   ,  ,       . 
>            ,           .

  ,     ?!
 -   ...    !        .     ,    . 
    - ,   ? ??!!
        ?? 
  ,     -      ,       ?    ,     ,    ,    ?? ? 
P.S.   .      .      . ͳ.        ,         .

----------


## rust

> ,     ?!
>  -   ...    !        .     ,    . 
>     - ,   ? ??!!
>         ??

       ,        .    .   .    .   

> ,     -      ,       ?    ,     ,    ,    ?? ?

    .

----------


## knell

> ,            .                 .   , .         ,          .

             .          ?
,  ""  ""    ,   .           .   

> ,     -      ,       ?    ,     ,    ,    ?? ?

      (, , , )     .     ,        ,       .   

> ,    ...

   ,       ,   . 
*Odo*.
      ?   

> ,     : ?

     ,    ,     .      .
    ,        ,      ?  ? :)

----------


## laithemmer

> .

  ,   . 
 . ͳ  .   ,    -    ,    50   !

----------


## knell

> ,   . 
>  . ͳ  .   ,    -    ,    50   !

  
  ""  .   "  ".  ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

,   knell,    ,    .   ,  ,   . 
      ,       ,   !    .

----------


## rust

> ,   . 
>  . ͳ  .   ,    -    ,    50   !

       . 
   .

----------


## knell

> ,   knell,    ,    .   ,  ,   . 
>       ,       ,   !    .

    ,  -   :) 
   .   "  ",     " ". .

----------


## laithemmer

> . 
>    .

    -    ,    .   ,  ,  ..!!     ...  
    .    ,           .      ,  ,   .    .  
  , ,   ,        - .  ,  .     .

----------


## knell

,         ,      .        .

----------


## rust

> -    ,    .   ,  ,  ..!!     ...  
>     .    ,           .      ,  ,   .    .  
>   , ,   ,        - .  ,  .     .

      .    .        .    ,    .             ,

----------


## laithemmer

> .    .        .    ,    .             ,

    ,   ....   

> ,         ,      .        .

   ,    ,    ,     ,       . 
  ,    ...

----------


## Odo

> .          ?

   : 

> .    
>  
> 
>      - "  ".  (*6*),
>    ,      
>   ,       1937 ,
>    "  ".
>     .        
> :
> ...

   

> .    
>   http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks...m_PsRel/03.php

   

> .    
>  -   ? 
>     ,      , 
>    ,   "  " 
> " ".        : 
> 
>  ,    .   
>  : 1) , 2) - , 3) ,
> 4)  .
> ...

   

> *Odo*.       ?

      ,    "  " 
         ,      ,         ?     , _  ,   _ ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## Etel

..          ...  -                   ...      ...

----------

!    .  ,     ,   ,    .  !  !

----------


## rust

.....

----------


## Odo

> ,

     ,    ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## nevodka

> !    .  ,     ,   ,    .  !  !

----------


## nickeler

! ()      ,  -  ! !!!     볺 ;)  ?  ? , ! -...
      .     ,  ,    .   . 
, ,   ,    ,   "   ". 
  ,      ,  .      ?      .     ,    ""...

----------


## Odo

> ! ()      ,  -  ! !!!     볺 ;)  ?  ? , ! -...
>       .     ,  ,    .   . 
> , ,   ,    ,   "   ". 
>   ,      ,  .      ?      .     ,    ""...

  *nickeler*,    " "      

> ,        .      .   ...

----------


## nickeler

,     !   ,                 - .          .      ,     .        - ,  !    " "  !  .   ...
   ...   ..    ...    !            ...  .   ,   ,    -   (   ).          (,   ..  )    ...  ...

----------


## Odo

> ,     !

           ""? 

> ,                 - .

     "",    ""                ,         . 

> .

  , " "?        - " ".    " ",  ,        . 

> ,     .        - ,  !    " "  !  .   ...

     ""?   , : 

> .     ,    ""...

    . c,   nickeler   ,    ?     ?   ,    , ,  - , ,        ?  

> ...   ..    ...    !            ...  .   ,   ,    -   (   ).

           .       ?    ,          ,   ? (     ) 

> (,   ..  )    ...  ...

       ? ͳ-?

----------


## nickeler

,  .     ,   . 
:    "",    ""                ,         . 
      ......   ? !      .        (   ,     ,  ""    . ,    ,  ...)      ?    ?   ?   ,    .....      , ...     ,    .   .       (   ... ) 
..
:  
, " "?        - " ".    " ",  ,        .   ""?  
            !    ,      ,   . . 
:   ,    , ,  - , ,        ?  
     " "   볿 ? ? ? 
 : ,      :    . -...     , , , .  .   . ³   ,  ...       "  ,  ?",      .      :          ?   ...   , , ,           ""   "".  -  600 ,  - 7 (!).    ? !   -  !  , -  .    ,   ", "  ?  ,       -  , ,     - ,  (!,      -)  
:          .       ?  
   .   ,  . ҳ ,  ",   ..."
     .       ""...    ,   "   ..". ,   ,     .  ,   ,    ,  ?  ? ...   ,   ?    ... ?                  ..   "  "   .    ,        ? ?  
   ,          ,   ?  
     ...    , ,     " "..   ...  
:      ? ͳ-? 
ͳ    .     (᳿,  )   (   ,    ).  ,  ,     .   .       - ...     ,    ( ),     ! 
, ... ...    .

----------


## Odo

> ,  .     ,   .

  ĳ,    ?   ,                   

> ......   ? !      .        (

      ,      " "       

> ,  ""    .

    ? . 

> ,    ,  ...)

  ,   . 

> ?    ?   ?   ,    .....      , ...     ,    .   .       (   ... )

       ,     ,       ?!   ,  nickeler   ?
 :  ,   㳿,      ,     . 

> ..
> :             !    ,      ,   . . :      " "   볿 ? ? ?

    :  " " ,  ? ͳ  . 

> : ,      :    . -...     , , , .  .   . ³   ,  ...

            - ?    ? 

> "  ,  ?"

    ,       . 

> .      :          ?   ...

  ĳ ,     ?    ,        ? ?            ,      ,    ?       ,    ,      ,  ?

----------


## Odo

> , , ,           ""   "".  -  600 ,  - 7 (!).    ? !   -  !  , -  .

     ?  ,   ,       ?      ,     ?      ? ³ ,  ,         .     ,   ,    iq?     "!   -  !  , -  "   ? 

> ,   ", "  ?  ,       -  , ,     - ,  (!,      -)    .   ,  . ҳ ,  ",   ..."

        ,        .    ,   . 

> .

      -  

> ""...    ,   "   ..".

    " ",        

> ,   ,     .  ,   ,    ,  ?  ? ...

      (  ),        

> ,   ?    ... ?

          ,   ?          . 

> ..   "  "   .    ,        ? ?

  ,   .    ?   ? ³  ?  ?   ,     .      

> ...    , ,     " "..   ...

       볿,  㳿   . ,                   .         ,      . 

> ͳ    .     (᳿,  )   (   ,    ).  ,  ,     .   .       - ...     ,    ( )

  ,     ...  ?   ,    ,    " "?        ,    ? 

> !

   ?        ? 

> , ... ...    .

       .

----------


## nickeler

=> http://www.google.com/search?client=...utf-8&oe=utf-8 
   , ...
 ,     "   ,          . 
     ,    ...
       ,   .             . 
     .         -   ,   " "    ""   .  ,  ,      ,  ?         ? ,  ,   ,  ? ... 
     ...        .. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/
http://historic.ru/news/item/f00/s03...47/index.shtml
http://www.day.kiev.ua/100090/ 
...-...    ,    ...      .

----------


## Odo

> ...  .   ,   ,    -   (   ).          (,   ..  )    ...  ...

  _̳   _  ,     ,    .       ,    ,       ,         . ?   ,              ,    .     ,    ,      ?   :     "".    ! ǳ  ,       ,     ,   ,    ,          .   

> ,     "   ,          .

      ? 

> ,    ...

   .         ?   

> => http://www.google.com/search?client=...utf-8&oe=utf-8
>    , ...

   => ²Ͳ 
   "  ": 

> ?   ?   ?   ?

  ,  ""      ,         

> .

    ,    ,           .

----------


## nickeler

,                 ..     ,   ".    :) 
   ,        ,     .           . ̳    ,         .       ,         㳿. 
 ,      .         ?    .  
  :   ,    .  
      ,       .    ...

----------


## aneisha

> ?

   

> ,        .

  ,     ...    . , ,       (  ,        -)? ʳ, , , ... ,  ,   ?  
  ,  .... , ...

----------


## Odo

> ,                 ..     ,   ".    :)

       ?       ? 

> ,        ,     .           . ̳    ,         .       ,         㳿.

        --  ?   " "    ? 

> ,      .         ?    .

      . 

> :   ,    .

       ? 

> ,       .    ...

       ,      ,              .   

> ,     ...    . , ,       (  ,        -)? ʳ, , , ... ,  ,   ?

      ?   ? 

> ,  .... , ...

   ?

----------


## nickeler

?    ?     "", ,   ",        .   !       (    .. )...      ...  ,     ...""  
    ,  ,    ,       "  "...      "  ,      "... ! ,   -  ,  ..     ... 
           ...   .    ,     ... 
       .                .    "        ...      ...       -

----------


## Odo

> ...       -

       -,   璿?  ?        ,   ?    ?   

> ...   .    ,     ...

     ,       ,         ,      ""  .   

> ?

    ,           ,   ,            .        .

----------


## nickeler

... ...   ,        - !    - . ...*  *

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,    ,       "  "...      "  ,      "... ! ,   -  ,  ..     ...

   ,    . , ,  ,           ,     ?         ,      ?    ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

, ... ..... ,  .
Ͳ      ,      :     ,   ,        ?        ??   -     ?    ,   :  ,    ,      .   ??     ?!

----------


## laithemmer

> Ͳ      ,      :....

      .   , Odo?     ,    ?   

> , ',              ??
>  ,   ,    ,             .

     , !

----------


## laithemmer

,   ,    ,    ??!! 
  .   

> ,  ,      ,  -    ,    ", ... "?             ,    :    ?   -     ?    ,   :  ,    ,      .   ??     ?!

  -,  Odo, ,      ,   ,        //.
-,        ?  - .
-,   .
-,    -   .    ,    -  ,  .   

> ... :    ?   ?      . ³    ,      "  "    ,         ,    ,    ...

          ,     ?      ?  ?    ,   ,   ?               Odo?
,          .    ,    .   

> ,           ,    ,    .           ,   ,       :      ?

       ?      .   ,   .   ,   .    ?   

> ,  .  ?

  ....
 ,  !!!  

> :     ,     ,       :    -   ...... 
> ,   ,   .   .             ,

      ,    ί ?    . ,    rust  ,    . 
. 
 , ,  ,   .     .    -    . 
  ,     .

----------


## Uksus

.     , , ,              .  , ,   .                        ,     ⳺ ...
         ... ³       ,      .    ...         ,        ...   ,      .
     쒺      ..    (,   )  ,   .          ,                 . ³ .    , ,   .             ,     .    ,             ...     -   ,     ,   ...  :(        ... 
 ,    ,   .   ,     .       ,         ,   ...

----------


## laithemmer

*DevilsAdvocate*  ,    , .     ,        ,       *Uksus*.   :      ,   ,  쳺   "",    ,      !   

> ,    ,   .   ,     .

  Uksus,   ?      ?       ? ,    ,    ? 
 ,  ....   ...    ,          .    ,                  .

----------


## Uksus

> Uksus,   ?      ?       ? ,    ,    ?

   ,     .                   .    ,     ...  ,             .      .          ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     .                   .    ,     ...  ,             .      .          ...

     ...    ,      )))...
  ,      .  ,           "" .    ,          .
 ,  -    ,     ,       , ...     .

----------


## Uksus

> ...    ,      )))...

       -    

> ,  -    ,     ,       , ...     .

  ,   ,             ...

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,             ...

  ,      ? ?

----------


## laithemmer

> -

    !!   !!!!     

> ,   ,             ...

  
    .      ,       .   .... ...   ⳺  ...  ....

----------


## Uksus

> ,      ? ?

  ͳ,  .              ,          ,        .

----------


## Odo

> (Mark Powell)      ,     ,   .  ,  ,     ,   :  !.

     ,

----------


## laithemmer

:
--- ˳....  
   ( " ")   : 
13.       ,      ,  . 
14.    .         . 
15.   :      ,    . 
16.       ,  .        ,         . 
17.  .      :   ,   ,   . 
18.    :      ,   ,   .  ,        . 
19.   .  ,  ,  .      . 
    .    ˳. ϳ     ""       . 
..., ..   ,  ˳  .     ,        . 
   :    ,     ,    ?   ,        ?     ,  ..... 
  . 
ϳ      ,  ί     ,    볿.

----------


## Odo

> ..., ..   ,  ˳  .     ,        .

   

> ,  ,  .

      ? 

> ϳ      ,  ί     ,    볿.

      ,     .     ,    ,        ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

     ,      :
  ˳      ,   .        -    ,   .  

> ,     .     ,    ,        ?

    .      .   .  - .
         ,     볿.        .

----------


## Odo

> ,      :
>   ˳      ,   .        -    ,   .

   

> 19.   .  ,  ,  .      .

    ,     ,    __ ,     .   ,     ,     ,    . 

> .      .   .  - .

   ,        .         ,   ,       ,       ,  , , ,     ,    ,    .         ,         ,    .         ,      ,    ,  . 

> ,     볿.        .

  ,    ,   ĳ ,     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ,    __ ,     .   ,     ,     ,    .

    ,        .  

> ,        .         ,   ,       ,       ,  , , ,     ,    ,    .         ,         ,    .         ,      ,    ,  .

  ,   ,  - .   - ,   -  ,  ?   

> ,    ,   ĳ ,     ?

     볿,  - *볿*.        .    ,       . 
       -   .        .

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,  - .   - ,   -  ,  ?

    ,        .  laithemmer   

> 볿,  - *볿*.        .    ,       . 
>        -   .        .

   ,    ,       볿?

----------


## laithemmer

.          .  ,  .
   . ³      .        ,    ,     ( ?) .  
     . ,   -     . ,        .       .

----------


## Odo

> . ³      .        ,    ,     ( ?) .      . ,   -     . ,        .       .

    ,      ,     ,    , . ,       , ,          (         ,  , ,      ),   ,  ,           ,    ?     ?      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      ,     ,    , . ,       , ,          (         ,  , ,      ),   ,  ,           ,    ?     ?      ?

      - . 
ͳ,    ,    . ͳ,    ,        볿. ͳ,       . ͳ, **    . 
  ,         (  ). , ³       .   "" ,        ,     .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

:

    PODBota :^)

----------


## Odo

> - . 
> ͳ,    ,    . ͳ,    ,        볿. ͳ,       . ͳ, **    .

     .   ,    ,          , ,  ,    ,        , ,            . ,  ,  -                ,     ,       .      ,         ,      ,     볿,        ?      . 

> ,         (  ). , ³       .   "" ,        ,     .

     ,  ³ **?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,         ,      ,     볿,        ?      .

  ͳ,       .       .               볿.  

> ,  ³ **?

      ,     ,       ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ͳ,       .       .               볿.

  ,      ,   ?           볿. 

> ,     ,       ,       .

    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      ,   ?           볿.

     ,     .   ,   ,    .  ,    ,     .      .           ,      .       ,   .   

> ?

  ?       .   ,        .   ,      .  ,          .      ...

----------


## Odo

> ,     .   ,   ,    .  ,    ,     .

  ,       : "              볿."   

> ?       .   ,        .   ,      .  ,          .      ...

   -,     ?   ?     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       : "              볿."

       ,     ,    ,    .   

> -,     ?   ?     ?

   .       .   -   ,     :      ,            . ̳  -  .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,    ,    .

   .        ,  ,   ,   .  򳺿 ,    .    ,        ?            ,    .    ,    . 

> .       .   -   ,     :      ,            . ̳  -  .

         ?     ,     ,   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> .        ,  ,   ,   .  򳺿 ,    .    ,        ?            ,    .    ,    .

     -    .      . ,     - :   ,  ,  ;    ,   , ,  . 쳺?
   ,   ,      .     .    ,      .   

> ?     ,     ,   ?

  ճ   ,    ?

----------


## Odo

> -    .      . ,     - :   ,  ,  ;    ,   , ,  . 쳺?
>    ,   ,      .     .    ,      .

         ,   -  ,       ? 

> ճ   ,    ?

   ,   "",   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   -  ,       ? ,   "",   ?

             .         ,    -,       . 
   ,  .    .      .   
, -     .        ?      " - ".     ,     .      .   .       .       ,      "   ".

----------


## Odo

> .         ,    -,       .

    ,     ,  " ,  ,  ;    ,   , ,  ",     .  ,   . 

> ,  .    .      .

      -   ,   ,  ? 

> , -     .        ?      " - ".     ,     .      .   .       .       ,      "   ".

     ,      ,     ,      . ͳ    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ,  " ,  ,  ;    ,   , ,  ",     .  ,   .

  ,     .  .   

> -   ,   ,  ?

      .     ,     .     ,   .      ,    10.        .   

> ,      ,     ,      . ͳ    .

     .               : "    !"    ))) 
  ,     ?          ?           ?

----------


## art_b

... 
,   http://www.fictionbook.ru/en/search?...BE%D0%B3%D0%B0

----------


## Odo

> ,     .  .

   

> .     ,     .     ,   .      ,    10.        .

        ? 

> .               : "    !"    )))

  ֳ   .          ,  볿  ,    ,    볺   affresco   a secco,    ,       . 

> ,     ?

  ³ ,      

> ?

        . 

> ?

  ³    : "    ".    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

      ,   .    ,         .     , ³     . .   

> ֳ   .          ,  볿  ,    ,    볺   affresco   a secco,    ,       .

  ...  .      .      ,      -   볿,    ,     -   .          ,        .   

> ³ ,

     볿  ?     ?   

> ³    : "    ".    .

       ,      ?  ?    ,  ³        (  ?   ?

----------


## Odo

> ,   .    ,         .     , ³     . .

  ,  ³     ,        ?   ³   ? 

> ...  .      .      ,      -   볿,    ,     -   .          ,        .

   ,  . 

> 볿  ?     ?

   ,  ,  ? 

> ,      ?  ?    ,  ³        (  ?

       볿,    ? 

> ?

    ,   ,   ,  ,          ?  , , ,   .     ,     "",           .      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ³     ,        ?   ³   ?

     ?!    ,   ,     ?!       .        

> ,  ...

   .        .  ?  ?  ?   

> ,  .

   ,    -  :  ,  볿         

> 볿,    ?
>   ,   ,   ,  ,          ?  , , ,   .     ,     "",           .      .

           .   ,    . 
 :  .       ?  ?    ,        ,     .  ?    ?             ?

----------


## Odo

> ?!    ,   ,     ?!       .

         ,        . ,     : "   ,         ,    ?          ", -     . 

> .        .  ?  ?  ?

    . 

> ,    -  :  ,  볿                .   ,    .  :  .       ?  ?    ,        ,     .  ?    ?             ?

           ,  ,       ,   ,             ,   ,  ,  ,   .       .

----------


## laithemmer

Odo,     ,    ? , ,     ,   " ".
,         ,   볿     .          .   ...     ,   ...)))   . ,       -        "".

----------


## Odo

> Odo,     ,    ?

  ³. 

> , ,     ,   " ".

  ,            . .        ,         .   ,    ,          ,  ,   ,          . 

> ,         ,   볿     .          .   ...

     ? 

> ,   ...)))   .

   ,    . 

> ,       -        "".

  ճ     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ,    .

      .  ,      .   ,  .    
    ,               ,    .       ,       ,               

> ճ     ?

     .    ,            .     ,   ?

----------


## Odo

> .  ,      .   ,  .

    ,         . 

> ,               ,    .       ,       ,

   .  ,       ,       ,  .

----------


## Leopard

.      ,          .

----------


## Odo

.      ͳ ( )    93% ,   ͳ ( )    80%. ʳ         !

----------


## RAMM

> .      ͳ ( )    93% ,   ͳ ( )    80%. ʳ         !

    ! 
            .

----------


## _

.       㳿.    ,   (  " ,   ).   ,    ,   ,    -    .         .    : ) -,     ,  ; ) ,      ,      (   ""    ).  ,    -       ...

----------


## RAMM

> .       㳿.    ,   ...

  
(      , 
    -     
   (       ,    ) -           .
 ..        
.     -     . 
 ,      .    
 (    )      ,      .
   .       .
 - .

----------


## rust

> - .

----------


## **SEM**

> .       㳿.    ,   (  " ,   ).   ,    ,   ,    -    .         .    : ) -,     ,  ; ) ,      ,      (   ""    ).  ,    -       ...

        -     ...
            ...

----------


## rust

-    .

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ...

    -     !

----------


## **SEM**

**:     

> -     !

      ))

----------


## Odo

ĳ  : 

> ....     "   "
>        ?
> 
>  ,        ?
> 
>   ,    ?
>   ... 
>       ?     ?
> 
> ...

----------


## NOSFERATU

, ? ! !  -        ,       , ?.    ,   .       ,     ,     ?????   ,  ?   -      ,      .  ,  !      ,     ,  , !       !   ,  :        "  _,       ! -!! "   ,  ,  !

----------


## Odo

> , ? ! !  -        ,       , ?.    ,   .       ,     ,     ?????

  ,     ,       ,       ,  ",    ",     ,        . 

> ,  ?   -      ,      .  ,  !      ,     ,  , !       !

      ,   ?        , ,        . 

> ,  :        "  _,       ! -!! "   ,  ,  !

    ,       ?

----------


## NOSFERATU

-   ?     -   .    ,    ,  "  "...        -  ?   , ,   .        -???
    ,  ,         -    . 
       ,     .   ,   .    -   ,   ,        . ,  , ,    ,        .

----------


## Odo

> -   ?     -   .

     ?     ,      . 

> ,    ,  "  "...

   ,       

> -  ?   , ,   .

    ᒺ,       . ͳ   ,    볺  ,    ,   ,         ,     . 

> -???

       ? 

> ,  ,         -    .

       ,     ,      . 

> ,     .   ,   .

     ?  ?       ,        ? 

> -   ,   ,        .

      .          ,                   .    ,   㳿. 

> ,  , ,    ,        .

          ,     ,        .

----------


## poltava1973

. 
 , ,     ,      ( ),    . 
  -   ,    , ,   .     ,    . 
  -    .     .    ,    ,  ..             .

----------


## Odo

> . 
>  , ,     ,      ( ),    . 
>   -   ,    , ,   .     ,    . 
>   -    .     .    ,    ,  ..             .

           ,   ,  ?    ,   .          ,  ,       ,     ?

----------

-     .

----------


## Odo

> -     .

     ,    .   ,    ""   㳿,       ,         .

----------


## rust

*Odo*,   

> ,    .

       ?

----------


## poltava1973

> ,   ,  ?    ,   .          ,  ,       ,     ?

   ,    ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

. ³   ,  ,       ,   )) ³ ,  .     ,  .       .     .         ,   .
       .    !!!

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,    .

  ,       ,   .   ?

----------


## poltava1973

,      . 
    ,    .

----------

,    ,      ,     .    "㳺",      ,   .         .  ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ,      . 
>     ,    .

       ,  ,        .    ,       .   

> ,    ,      ,     .    "㳺",      ,   .

  , . 

> .  ,     .

  ,  ,    .

----------


## poltava1973

> ,  ,        .    ,       .
> .

   ,    7-9      ,

----------


## Odo

> ,    7-9      ,

  ?    ,       .        ?      ,     .   .    ,   .       쳺 ,    ,   .

----------


## poltava1973

.  
 ? 
    .  
     .

----------

> ,  ,    .

     .     ,   - : " ,  , ,    ".
  ,         ,  , 䳺 ,   .

----------


## Odo

> .  
>  ? 
>     .  
>      .

          ,       ?   

> .     ,   - : " ,  , ,    ".
>   ,         ,  , 䳺 ,   .

   ,      : 

> ,    :    ,   ,       , ,

    .

----------

> .

----------


## rust

*Odo*,   

> ,  ,        .    ,       .

        . *Odo*,   

> ?    ,       .

         ?   

> ,    :    ,   ,       , ,

    ...

----------


## poltava1973

> 쳺 ,    ,   .

   , ** . 
   8            . 
   18,      .        .

----------


## Odo

> , ** . 
>    8            . 
>    18,      .        .

                ?

----------


## _

,    .   ,      .  ,  ,    ,     .        :" ,     ..."

----------


## discus

,             .                    ))

----------


## 23q

,              -      !     ,  ,,    ...    ,       ...      "".       ,  ...      ,       - "   ?"         ...  ...      - !

----------


## Odo

Vitaju virujučyx zi svätom Sxodžennä Blahodatnoho Vohnü!

----------


## Irvana

,     ,     ,     ...    .

----------


## poltava1973

> ,     ,     ,     ...    .

     ?!

----------


## Odo

> ?!

   ,

----------


## Irvana

. ³   .      )

----------


## rust

,    ....

----------


## laithemmer

> . ³   .      )

  !    -  ,    ....       -   ....    )

----------


## Irvana

> !    -  ,    ....       -   ....    )

             .      , ... 
   -    ,   , .         .

----------


## Odo

> .      , ... 
>    -    ,   , .         .

   ,  ,    ,      .

----------


## Irvana

> ,  ,    ,      .

  ,      ...

----------


## rust

> ,      ...

   ...        ...
    ... 
     ,   ... 
     ,    ...

----------


## Irvana

...

----------


## Tail

,   ,  ..   (   - ),          ,       ,  .

----------


## Odo

: 

> "?"

       :   
   ,      ...

----------


## arizel

,   ,     . ,   .
 -   .     -  ,  -

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,     . ,   .
>  -   .     -

         ? 

> -

   ?

----------


## arizel

> ? ?

  ,  .  2   .
  ,       "   ",

----------


## Odo

> ,  .  2   .

      ?    ,    :     ,  . 

> ,       "   ",

      ,       ,   " ",     ?   ,    ,      ?    ,    ?   ³     ?

----------


## Irvana

"     "",    .        ,         ,      . 
    ,     .  "  -

----------


## XATA

.    ,    ,   !

----------


## rust

> .    ,    ,   !

     7      
   -   :  

> (      
> )      "" .
>       ,   : "
>  ,      ?"   ,
>   -   :
> - " ,    ?"
> - "  !"  
> - "  :    ,   - ?"
> - "   ?" - 
> ...

    

> .   ...    -      ...

----------


## XATA

,      .  :     ,    ;    ,    .  
  ,      ,     ,     !!!

----------


## rust

> ,      ,    ,     !!!

  !   - ?

----------


## _

,  ,     ,    -,    ? , ,   ,    . , , ,   .   ... ... ,    .     ???   ?
P.S.        ?  ?   ?     ,    . ,  ...

----------


## Irvana

...     ...

----------

"  "      ,   51  . ( ,  )

----------


## arizel

> ?    ,    :     ,  .    ,       ,   " ",     ?   ,    ,      ?    ,    ?   ³     ?

       .   -      .     " "       ?

----------


## Odo

> .   -      .

   ,  ,  ,    - ,   䳿. ĳ     ,    ,        ? 

> " "       ?

       " "      ?       ,           ,    ,   ,     ,    ,  , ,             ... 
"    ,   ..."  .

----------


## Irvana

,    . 
  .     .

----------


## KageHokori

ϳ ,    
  ,  ,

----------


## Regen

> ,  ,     ,    -,    ? , ,   ,    . , , ,   .   ... ... ,    .     ???   ?
> P.S.        ?  ?   ?     ,    . ,  ...

     ?          ó?      ,     ,      ?    ,  ""     . 
, ,     ?  ?       .  ,      ,    .     ,        .     ,  ,   ? 
   .   -  ,     .

----------


## _

> ?          ó?      ,     ,      ?   ,  ""     .

       .
  ó?     ...   ?   -  .   ...
 ,     "    ?    .       ,              .  

> , ,     ?  ?       .

    ?     .     "  ,        "  "...

----------


## Irvana

,    ,      .       .      . 
    ,    .          ,  " "  . 
    :    .    .

----------


## admin

,   , ,    .   " - !"           . 
    ,    - ,  .  ,           ,             - ' ...

----------


## Odo

> ?     .     "  ,        "  "...

    *_,*        ,      :    ,  ?

----------


## Regen

,  :  .        ,  "    ,  ".  .       ;  . 
 ,       .     .   .  -    , ,    .       .

----------


## Glam00

/ "    "    ,      , "    "./     " -"            ,     ,  ,  ,  ,   ...     - ,       !

----------


## rust

,        ....

----------


## Glam00



----------


## rust

,      .

----------


## Glam00

"      . "  " -    ,    ,      ,   , ,     .         ""...  -          ,           "  !!!  !!!"..... 
....     ,    ,       ? ֳ     볿     ,?

----------


## rust

> ֳ     볿     ,?

  . ?...    ...       -         .

----------


## Glam00

...    ,    ,     ,   .     -  ?     ?    , - ,      ,      !

----------


## rust

. 
  .           .  -   . 
 ...      ....             ,     ...

----------

> "      . "  " -    ,    ,      ,   , ,     .         ""...  -          ,           "  !!!  !!!"..

  Glam00,   ... !!!       "".      ,    !!!    ,      ?  ""- ....       ,  ...
    "".     
 Glam00  .

----------


## nickeler

**:    **,  ,     .  " "   " "    -  . ,   -    .

----------


## Glam00

> Glam00,   ... !!!       "".      ,    !!!    ,      ?  ""- ....       ,  ...
>     "".     
>  Glam00  .

    ""    ,  . ,         ...  "  "  , -    "",  - ,        , , "   /   .

----------


## laithemmer

"   " -         .     ,         ))

----------


## Odo

,    : 

> *--ѳ:*   2008 , 21 .  ,      ,   ,      . , ,        .         ?  *. :*    ,     .  ,  ,     ,    .           ,     .     ,    ,    ,     㳿.
> ... *. :*   ,    -     .   ,          ,     .  , ,   ,  ,    , ,  ,    .       , ,    ,    ,         .       '.

----------


## Regen

. ,   "  "  - "".   ,        ,  ,     ,    -      ,   ,      .          ,   .      ?    ,   ?   :           ,   .       , ,  ,...   :  ,      .     -   .  **   ,   *-*.

----------


## Odo

> . ,   "  "  - "".   ,        ,  ,     ,    -      ,   ,      .          ,   .      ?    ,   ?   :           ,   .       , ,  ,...   :  ,      .     -   .  **   ,   *-*.

          . ³          ,          ,      .           ,    , , ,     ,  .  ,      , ,      ,      ,      ,    ,  ,      .      . 
  :    ,    ?

----------


## Regen

> . ³          ,          ,      .           ,    , , ,     ,  .  ,      , ,      ,      ,      ,    ,  ,      .      . 
>   :    ,    ?

  ͳ, .    ,         ,       .
    ,      ,      "  ".   ,   ,   .      "".  -  ,    . 
    -       ,      ,      ..

----------


## Irvana

. 
 ,        ,  ,      .    ? 
    ,        .

----------


## Odo

> ͳ, .    ,         ,       .

   

> . 
>  ,        ,  ,      .    ? 
>     ,        .

  ֳ ,        .   ,      . 

> ,      ,      "  ".   ,   ,   .

  ,      ,               . 

> "".  -  ,    .     -       ,      ,      ..

       ,  ,     ,    ,      ,         ,       .  ,  ,           ,     ,   ,   .       ? 
        ,           ?

----------


## Regen

> ,  ,     ,    ,      ,         ,       .  ,  ,           ,     ,   ,   .       ?

   "    ".
   ,    .   .     - , ,  "  ".
  .   

> [        ,           ?

     .              , ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## Odo

> "    ".
>    ,    .   .     - , ,  "  ".
>   .    .              , ,  ,    ,     .

   볿  ,        ,      ,     ,     .   ,      .

----------


## Regen

> 볿  ,        ,      ,     ,     .   ,      .

             볿.   . ³ ,     . Odo,     ,    .      .

----------


## nickeler

> *Odo*,       "",    ,  ?

   

> ,  .

         .    ,    !   ,      ,         -...  ... ,       

> ᒺ,    j  ?

  50/50 / / - "  ?    ,    ,  ,     ?  ,  ,  -   ,      .   * ,        " ",    ,   .        ,  *  
 , .     ",    "

----------


## Odo

> .    ,    !   ,      ,         -...  ... ,

            ,  ,    璿          ,    **:     

> 

  -  ?           

> 50/50 / / - "  ?    ,    ,  ,     ?  ,  ,  -   ,      .

     , ,      ,         . 

> * ,        " ",    ,   .        ,  *   , .     ",    "

    ,   .  ,   ,    " "  ?        .     ,         ,  ,   ,        .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, -,    쳺,    ! 
      "?  -   !           -?  , " -  " -      .  .
,      ,  ? ?   ,          (     , ?    .)   

> ,   .  ,   ,    " "  ?        .     ,         ,  ,   ,        .

    "-  "    !   - i'll be back!   ! ,      !       .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*, -,    쳺,    !

  ,  . 

> "?  -   !           -?  , " -  " -      .  . ,      ,  ? ?   ,          (     , ?    .)

     ,           , ,     ,  ,   

> "-  "    !   - i'll be back!   ! ,      !       .

           ,   ?

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,       """,    ,    -    ! , ! ?

            ? 

> ",    " ,     " ,  .  : "   "    ""...

       ᒺ,    ,   ᒺ   . 

> ?

    ᒺ   ,         ,     ᒺ     ,    ,     ,   ,    ᒺ ,     ᒺ    ,      ,    .       ,  .  . 
   : 

> ,    -    ,   .  ,       ,        .     ,    .      ,    -       ,      ,   -  ,    .  :         .      .    ,   .    -   - - . 
>         .     ,       ,   .       .  : _     ?_    -    .  :       ,      . 
>       .      ?   -  ;   -  .     ,     ,    - .    ,       -    ;         .     ,  -  . 
> -    ,     ? 
> -    .    ,      ;     ,     ,     .       ,  -     . 
>   : ,  ,       -  .   ,  ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## Regen

> .
>    .
>    (   )   ,     .
>   ...
>  ,         .....

      .     ,     ,    ( ,    ),    -  ( ).  , ,        ,     ,  ""     ,      . ,  ,   ,   .  ,    ,        ,    .   ,    -  .   

> :
> 1. ,   (  -      )  
>        ,     !  , ,    ? ...

  ,            .  

> 2.    ,      ,   .  
>   "   ".     -

   ?   " ,   ,   - .    , " ,   " .
[QUOTE]  

> :
> 3.       ,     ..  
> ... ,

     ,    ,   - ,      ,       ,      ,   (    ,       ,     ) - .    .  

> :    !?   , .      !     ?     ,   ,   !    !    ....

      .     ,   ,-  . ( ,  볿    ,     쳺.) ,      "쳺" -   :
1.    "  "  " " -   ,   ,       .  ,  볿      ,      ,    .   ,  쳿  ,   .
2.         :     ,      .          -     -  -    .    ,       -   .   

> ,            ?      ,         ?

  ͳ,  :     ,  ,    . ,,    ,      .
 ,  ,   ,     .      .   

> .

          -     .

----------


## admin

,      ,    ?         .       ?  ,  ,    . 
  ,       ,  ,  ,          ?    ,     ,   . ?      ?     ?        ? 
  ,   볿   ,      ?         10000 ? 
      -  ,    ,     ? 
    㳿   - '?  ,        ,      ? 
   ,  .  ,     򳺿 .   ,  .  ,     ,    ,    .     (   ), '       (  '  ,   ),      (    ),      (-  ,   ,         ). 
        ,     ,     ,       .

----------


## Regen

> ,      ,    ?         .       ?  ,  ,    . 
>   ,       ,  ,  ,          ?    ,     ,   . ?      ?     ?        ? 
>   ,   볿   ,      ?         10000 ? 
>       -  ,    ,     ? 
>     㳿   - '?  ,        ,      ? 
>    ,  .  ,     򳺿 .   ,  .  ,     ,    ,    .     (   ), '       (  '  ,   ),      (    ),      (-  ,   ,         ). 
>         ,     ,     ,       .

   fragov,    .      ,     .   -     ,   ,    볿. , ,      .    ,   -         .  , ,     .
,      . ,   ,  - ,  " ",    - .   -   ,    -   .    볿,   ,   - "". ,       .   볿,        .    ,     ,     ,      .  ,       ,    볿.      .      ,(  -    )      ,     ,      , ,,   .

----------


## admin

> fragov,    .      ,     .

  ,      ..    ?  

> -     ,   ,    볿. , ,      .

     ?    .  

> ,   -         .  , ,     .

      ,   ?   ,   ""? 

> 볿,   ,   - "". ,       .   볿,        .    ,     ,     ,      .  ,       ,    볿.

     ,      ?      ,  ?  

> ,      . ,   ,  - ,  " ",    - .   -   ,    -   ...
> ...    .      ,(  -    )      ,     ,      , ,,   .

  ,    ,    ,      .       .    ,    ,     ,         .

----------


## Regen

> ,      ..    ?

     ,    . ... ,      ,      . ,  ,  - .    -    .  

> ?    .

   , ,        볺   .  

> ,   ?   ,   ""?

       .  볿 : "    ".      : ,        ,    , , ,    ..  

> ,      ?      ,  ?

   볿    ,  ,     -  .   -      ,       , ,   .   

> ,    ,    ,      .       .    ,    ,     ,         .

         ,       . ( ,    ,   )
  ,           ,    ,   ,              -  ,                .   

> **:         )))    ,    -  )
>  ,    ,          ,     -       .

  **:       ,       ,  -   -

----------


## admin

> , ,        볺   .

       ,    .   ...  

> .  볿 : "    ".      : ,        ,    , , ,    ..

  ͳ    ,  ,    ,        ...    ?  

> 볿    ,  ,     -  .

  ?  

> -      ,       , ,   .

  ,     .  

> ,       . ( ,    ,   )
>   ,           ,    ,   ,              -  ,                .

  ...   ,     .  **:     

> )))    ,    -  )

  ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,      ,    ?         .

     볿,       . 

> ?

  ͳ,  . 

> ,  ,    .

    ,            . 

> ,       ,  ,  ,          ?

          ?     볿,       ,   ,      ? 

> ,     ,   . ?      ?     ?

       ?          ?     ,      ?        .     ,       ,  ,         .      ,        ,      ,   ,  ,        ,                .   .  ,         . 

> ?

     ,         ,          ? 

> ,   볿   ,      ?

   ,            ,         ,    ,     ,        ,          . ³     ,     . 

> 10000 ?

    ,    ,  ? 

> -  ,    ,     ?

     ,        ,   ,     ,      ,  ,     ,   .        .       ,       . ʳ         ,     ,           . 

> 㳿   - '?

              ? 

> ,        ,      ?

   , . 

> ,  .

  ͳ   ,            . 

> ,     򳺿 .

           . 

> ,  .  ,     ,    ,    .

   ,   ,  ,    쳺    ,   . 

> (   ), '       (  '  ,   ),      (    ),      (-  ,   ,         ).

           . 

> ,     ,     ,       .

    ,    , ³ .

----------


## Odo

> ,      ..    ?

      ,    ,      ,   ,           ,    ? 

> ?    .

  ,     ? 

> ,   ?

      ,      ,     ,    ,   쳺,  ,    .  ,  . 

> ,   ""?

      ,  ,   ,   ? 

> ,      ?      ,  ?

   ,    ,    . ³     ,   .   ,      ,        ,          . ,       ,      ,      , ?       .     ?    ,         ,   ?       ,      ?       ,   ,     ,  .      ? 

> ,    ,    ,      .       .    ,    ,     ,         .

     ,    ,      ,  ,       ?       ,    ,  ,       ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ?
> ,   :  ,  ,    -  .

  ĳ  .     ? 

> ,      ,     .

        ,  ?

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,      .

        ,          ?

----------


## Victorious

> *Regen*,    !         ,      !  , !     ,     ?      ,      .  ! !  
> ...          !  .    !

  ,  .  .  

> ĳ,    ,  ,      ,       ...

      ,   -    .  ,       30-  ,     (   ):  ,   .    :  , ,      -      ?   : ³  . ³   ... 
  ,   :   ,    ,     ,    .  ,   .    .   , ,       㳿,   ...  

> *Odo*,      ,   ...    ...

       볿,  ? .   ...

----------


## Odo

> ...      㳿,   ...

     ,    ,      ,     .   ,            ,     ,

----------


## nickeler

.    ,          .      .   ,     ,     .    ,    ""  -       쳺,      .    ,    . ,  ,          . ,    ,         .      . 
        .      ,         -  ,   ,     .     -    .    .     ""    . ,    ,   ,      ,  "    "...  ,      , ...  ?

----------


## Odo

> .    ,          .      .   ,     ,     .    ,    ""  -       쳺,      .    ,    .

      ,    ,       ,     .         㳿. 

> .

      -  쳺,         . 

> ,         -  ,   ,     .     -    .    .     ""    . ,    ,   ,      ,  "    "...  ,      , ...  ?

      ?    , ,      ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## Odo

:  . ĳ  .

----------


## Regen

> :  . ĳ  .

  ,  ,     ,    .        ?

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,     ,    .

  . 

> ?

         ,  -   쳺. 
           :    
 ,     :  ,

----------


## Regen

, .  , ,   ,  -    ,         "".    .   

> Odo
> ĳ  .     ?

  ,    !  

> Odo
>       ,  ?

      .  

> Odo
>   ,         ,  .

    :   ?,  ,   ?
    5:28?

----------


## Regen

> ,         -  ,   ,     .

  ?   

> *Regen*,         ()

     ,         -    .    

> =nickeler;61115]*Regen*,    !         ,      !  , !     ,     ?      ,      .  ! !

  ϳ      ,  , ,     -      ?
 ,    ,  - ,      .!     ,    ,   .

----------


## Odo

*Regen*,       ?

----------


## Regen

*Odo,*ͳ,  .   ,      . ,       ,      ,  , -,      ,         .          . (    ,      ).
  :        ,   ,  - .  -  , .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo,*ͳ,  .   ,      . ,       ,      ,  , -,      ,         .          . (    ,      ).
>   :        ,   ,  - .  -  , .

    ,         ,  볺  ,        .  ,      ,    ᒺ.

----------


## Regen

> ,         ,  볺  ,        .  ,      ,    ᒺ.

       .       .

----------


## Odo

> .       .

          , ?

----------


## Regen

> , ?

  . ,        .

----------


## 23q

(. Zeitgeist, the Movie)     ,      : ,  11  2001      ...          ,          ,       ...

----------


## rust

"" -         .       .

----------


## Regen

> **:    , , ....  ...       ,   ?
> ,     ....

  **:        ,    -     .

----------


## RAMM

-     ?
   ,     
(  .)
, , -.    (  ),    ,    ?

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> .  , ,

      ,            -      -   !       . *Regen*,    ,  ,    .       .  .  .
     ...      .
..       ...

----------


## Odo

: 

> ϳ "  "    "      ".

----------

.    . . ,.

----------


## rust

> .    . . ,.

   ,  ...

----------


## Regen

> ,  ...

  ,   ?

----------


## rust

> ,   ?

         ...
    ....
,          .

----------

> ...
>     ....
> ,          .

     糿?  "    "      
           ?

----------


## rust

> 糿?  "    "      
>            ?

    .  ...    ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

,      ,    .
         ( ).                   .

  ,      .              .     (, , )           .          (    )      .

,  , !!!!      .       ,                .      (     , , )    ,         ,  , ,   ,     , , , .
 ...              .      ,                          - (      ),                   .  ,      .
               ,           .
    ,  (           ,    )
        ,    ,  .         ,      , .         (     )            ,        ,   .             ,   ,  .          ,           .      .                    , ,  -  ,   ,     .    ,            (   ),                   -    .      ,            ,             .
 ?
        -    ,   .     !
    ,                    .            .  ....       !!!
.
         .
            .


 -     
     -  

  .   ?  ?      .    ?    !         .

----------


## Olio

,   ... ,    (  ,       ),        ,  ? ?...    -,       ,  !

----------

*Olio*,          .  , ,  ,        .    , ,  .   *Mr.Kronko*,   . , , , ,            ,   ,        (,    ..).  , ,       -  -,  ,  ,  .     ,      ,    .    - -  - . , ,     ,           ,    .  ,     , - ,   ,      . ,  "     -     ,    ,   . ,    ,     ,    ,    ,         84  .     ,           ;)

----------


## nickeler

*Olio*,       .    ,      " "  ,  .  .  http://www.globalrus.ru/column/135657/ http://eg.ru/daily/x-files/5100/
 ,   "",  ,     ,     . 
 ,   :  http://www.funeralportal.ru/article.php?ObjectId=388

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**, 

       , ,  ,            .    . 
!    !        ,      .        -      . 
   .     .....  -...

----------


## Victorious

> ,  ? ?...    -,       ,  !

   

> .

      .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Victorious*,  ,   ?     ?      ,   . .   ...      ,   ....

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Victorious*,   ?

----------

> **, 
>        , ,  ,            .    .

         - . 
    ,    (   ,     ?)   .  ,  ,    -     .  
  ,       .   :     __ ,         ,   "" .  ,        (   ).   -    ,      ,  " ".   ""   -    (    ?). 
      .     (),              ..,      ,   (, -)   ?     ,    ,            .

----------


## Victorious

> *Victorious*,   ?

      .      ?:)

----------


## Olio

> *Olio*,          .  , ,  ,        .    , ,  .

        :  "",   - "".  ,   ,  ,           ,     ,   ...  

> ""   -    *(    ?).*

   '  "  ", -- ?)))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

(    ?).
               ,

----------


## Victorious

**:     

> *Victorious*, a ,   ?

  , , ,  , , ,    -     ? -     .  

> ...

  ???:)

----------

> (    ?).
>                ,

      - 65,095 .    . , -  , - .           35-

----------


## rust

> !     ,   !

----------

.       㳿           (           ).          糿

----------


## rust

. 
        .
      ,     .                .

----------


## Def

> .

       .

----------


## rust

....

----------

> .       㳿           (           ).          糿

    ,       

> ....

----------


## Def

> 

  !!! 
 .

----------


## rust

"    !" ()

----------

> "    !" ()

----------


## Regen

> 

  ,  - ,       .   ...
 ...

----------


## nickeler

.    -    -. () 
   ,    ,   ,  ,   . 
  ,   .

----------


## Regen

*nickeler*,   ,         .

----------


## Tail

> *nickeler*,   ,         .

  ,    - , ?  -     ,    .
,  *nickeler*   ,

----------


## Regen

> ,    - , ?  -     ,    .
> ,  nickeler   ,

    ,  , -  ...
,  -  ...

----------

*Regen*,       .

----------


## nickeler

*Regen*,    ?   ?   ""  ,  .
,   ,  -          ,   " "  .
 ,  :    ,      ,    .    ?     ,    .       .       . ,   ,       !

----------


## fabulist

> *Regen*,

    ,          "   "?   ,          ? 
   -    . ,   ,  ,   .
, ,    : "   ...",      .
   ,   ,       - .     ,   "   ".
     ,  "        ".    .

----------

> ,          "   "?   ,          ?

     2-   .                .   

> ,  "        ".    .

       .

----------


## nickeler

- ""

----------


## Ket

-  .          .          .          ,       .  .

----------


## fabulist

: 
      .  
 .
    -    , -    .  -
   ?

,   :
    -        .    
     ,   ,         .  :     ;
            -   ,     .   ,       ,           .      ,   .      .   : "   ?"  -     
.

----------


## Victorious

.
1930 ,  .    .      ,   .     :_ "    ?    ?"_
   : _"³  .   "._
  )

----------


## Ket

> .
> 1930 ,  .    .      ,   .     :_ "    ?    ?"_
>    : _"³  .   "._
>   )

           ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

     .

----------


## Ket

> .

   ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

         .       .

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*, !   !         .    "    "

----------


## Victorious

> ?

  ,   ,     ,  -      -            ,       - . 
   ,         -    ,   -       )
 ,      . 
   )

----------


## Ket

> .       .

      ,       

> ,   ,     ,  -      -            ,       - . 
>    ,         -    ,   -       )
>  ,      . 
>    )

      .     "",   ? 
       - ,          ,    ,       .           ""

----------


## Mario Action



----------


## admin

.           Channel Five,  Telegraph.  ,  -  ,        .       . 
   -     - - ,   ,    ( ),     . 
    ,      .           XV .      .   ,   ,      ,   ,      . 
    . "     ,     ", -    ,     .   ,          ,     .  ,     , ,     . 
"   -  ,   ,       ,    ", -      . 
,      ,      ,  " ".     1452   ,     50 .      "",      ,     ,  . 
     ,   1988 , ,       1260  1390 . 
     1980- ,  ,     -     .      ,     .

----------


## nickeler

http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/vs/article/6194/
   .   .    ,      ,           . 
 ,  ,     .  ,   ,       -     ,    ,    . ,     - " ".          ,  ,      ,     .     - ,  ,           .

----------


## nickeler

!     -   ...  
   ()             - -2012   (12  2009, , 10:17)  
  " " 
 -                     -     2012    .  
    ,     -  .  
  8    - .  
"           -2012    8 ", -   .  
    -   ()    ().  
   ,             -2012    .  
",               . ,    -    ,       " -  .  
    ,      .  
",        ,      .       :      -2012,     ,       ", -  .  
            ,  ,   ,    .  
  ,        -2012    10-11 .  
13      -2012 ,    -   ,     ,       .  
 30        , ,       . 
 http://ww2.ukranews.com/rus/article/224565.html

----------


## rust

> :       ? 
> yyy:   ,   -,     ,    ,          ,      ,         ,     ,     -    -    .

----------


## Strannik

:

.1
	1	          , :
	2	     :        , ,   ,        .
	3	       ,     ,  ;       ,      ;
	4	      []  -    ,    ;
	5	    ;   , ,          ,     ; 6	    []      ;
	7	  , ,         ;
	8	   , , ,     ,   ,  ;
	9	  []      ,      : [] *, , , * .
	10	      ,  ,   ,     ,  .
	11	        ,   , ,        ;
	12	    , []     ,      ,   ,  ,
	13	     ,        : [] , , ,  ...
...24	   , :
	25	    :      :           ,   ;   ;
	26	,    ,   ;       ,    ;
	27	,     , ;       ,      ;
	28	 ,    ,  ;       ,       ;
	29	       :   .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## laithemmer

*rust*,

----------


## rust

> ,     ,        , ** ;      ;     ,   .
> ( 3:6)

    

> 6    ;    -   ;

         ?

----------


## nickeler

*rust*,     ,     ?  .       ))))

----------


## ..

> ,     ,        ,    ;      ;     ,   .( 3:6) 
>     ;    -   ;  
>        ?

     볿       : "  ,         ,     .       .     ,     ,   ".( 3:6) 
            ,      .              ,  ,         .      ,     .       ,        ? "     "!
"          ,        .      :         .          ,    ,     ,  ". ( 2:15-17)

----------


## rust

....  

> ,   -,     ,    ,          ,      ,         ,     ,     -    -    .

   ...

----------


## Regen

,  ,    -    , : "    ?"
      .

----------


## fabulist

> 

      ?

----------


## Regen

> ?

      .     -   )

----------


## Stefan

> .     -   )

         -        .

----------


## nickeler

,  ,         .   "   ",  ?   -   ,      .

----------


## fabulist

> .

     ,  񳺿 ...    ...    ?
 :  

> ,  ,    - ....

  "" -    , ? ,     ""  "  "?
   "  " ?  - . ,    ""  "  "?    ?    ?

----------


## bigmozes

> ,  ,         .   "   ",  ?   -   ,      .

  ,      ,  .     -   ?   !

----------


## nickeler

)))     )))

----------


## ..

> ,     ""  "  "?
>    "  " ?  - . ,    ""  "  "?    ?    ?

    ,    (,    ),  , .  볿:   :     ,   ,  **    ,  ,   ,   ,        ,    .       ,     .      .       :   ,  ,       ,  ,   ,     ,    . 
ճ   ?     !!!   
_"  "_  ???  ,   , ,  ,    !!! 
   :    ?    ,    ?    . ,    ,        ,   , -   .

----------


## nickeler

,  ,   -  )))     ,           . 
..         " "?    .         ﳺ.  ,  , .

----------


## fabulist

*..*, 
  ...   

> "  "

   - .     *Regen*, :  

> **    ,  ,    -    , : "    ?"
>       .

   ( )
    .         -   -       .
  ,     ,     - " ** ...".
 볿             ? .  , ,          ? ³  ,    : "...,     -    ". 쳺?       .    볿  -  ,    "   ..." .
-. ,  ,      (   )) ).
,           ! ,      ,     .        -   ,     . .   ,         ?
       ,        "  ",  ,    "  ".    (  )   .
 -     .      .  ,      ,    -  .   ,       9- .          . 
p.s. ,    :  

> ,    (,    ),  , .  볿

   ,   .     : *"   ,   ,  , .  볿"* ?
 ,      볿,      .        -  , ,  .         .

----------


## Sky

*..*,       ,     .   ?       .        .

----------


## rust

..  

> .  ,         .

   

> ,    ,      .

----------


## ..

> *..*볿             ? . 쳺?       . .

  ,   .                 ,     .  

> ,           ! ,      ,     .        -   ,     . .   ,         ? .

           ? ,           ,   ? ,       ,       ,  ,    ?       .   .   

> .    (  )   .
>  -     .      .  ,      ,    -  .   ,       9- .          .

      ,        .      ,      .    . ,      ,     .  ,        ,  .        .   

> ,      볿,      .        -  , ,  .         .

   ,      ,     ,   ,  ,       ,            .         ,         .

----------


## rust

...  

> xxx:  ,    ,    
> xxx:    -,       !
> yyy:  
> yyy:      ?

----------


## admin

> ? ,           ,   ? ,       ,       ,  ,    ?       .   .

   .     . ³   ,     ,   ,    . ? 
    ?       ?             ?     ,    ,   ,   ?

----------


## rust

> .     . ³   ,     ,   ,    . ? 
>     ?       ?             ?     ,    ,   ,   ?

     .  .       .     .  .        .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *fragov*, wow! respect )))

----------


## ..

> .     . ³   ,     ,   ,    . ? 
>     ?       ?             ?     ,    ,   ,   ?

         ?  . ,    ,    ,     .    14:15 : ³    ,      .
    ,   ?   ³  ,       ? http://www.watchtower.org/u/201002a/article_01.htm    : "           ? 
     ,    ,     .        ? .           :    ,    ,      ,            ,  E=mc2 (There Is a God).* 
*    ,     . 
   ,             .    ,    :    ,    ,    ,       .  ,           ,       .  http://www.watchtower.org/u/200711/article_01.htm

----------


## rust

" ?".

----------


## fabulist

> :    ,    ,      ,            ,  E=mc2

             㳿.   E=mc2 ( ,    - "*   ,     ")   ,      .       ( ),    ...        .  ,   .   E=mc2 (  - "*   ,     ")   .
 ,       ,   : " -  ,  .  , ,   ..."        ?

----------


## rust

..    ?
  .  

> .

  . 
     .  
     -.

----------


## fabulist

> ..    ?

   -   .   ,    " -  ,  "  ,     .   ,  .

----------


## rust

..    ?
     ?  

> -  ,  "

      ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

    , .   .
    "". : " -  ,  ".
1)     (  ).
2)       .    - ----.
 ...  ,       .     -  .  ,        . 
p.s. ͺ  , ú....

----------


## rust

> 1)     (  ).

  ..           ?
          ?
 ?

----------

!  ! , ...        .
       -   -   !

----------


## nickeler

*rust*,   .     )))         ..    .    볿     -    "  ",    - "  ".       ,            .     ,          ,   ,    ,     1.0 )))) 
,  ,      ))))   " ,  "   .  **,    ?      ,     .     糿.    .   ,    .     ,         ?        ,       ?   ,     .

----------

,      ,   .

----------


## fabulist

> ?
>  ?

      ?     ?  , ,     :  

> ,   : " -  ,  ."

       볿  --,         ,          - . 
     ,      .       " "!

----------


## rust

> xxx:  ,   ?
> yyy: ,

----------


## rust

,   ,        .

----------


## nickeler

*rust*,   ,        )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------


## rasta-koy

!

----------


## bigmozes

> !

    .  ..  ,  -   !

----------


## nickeler

*bigmozes*,  ,   )))     )
      ,    .
 ,   򳺿 ,    (    )      .  ,     ,     ,   ,    ,         .

----------


## sharasha

> 

      Ѻ㺺 !))))

----------


## aneisha

> 

   ?       !

----------


## erazer

*Alex_Tee_*,

----------


## Edos

,       ...  
   ,   -  (    ).       ,     .

----------


## rust



----------


## rasta-koy

,      "   "

----------


## JPM



----------


## Enter

: 
"                        . 
      ,         .   ,       ,   ,      . 
 ,  ,        ,       ,     . 
        ,     .      .          .   ,  , ,  , -  . 
  ,       ,           "

----------


## erazer

,  -   .    , ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ,  -   .    , ,    .

  ,      ,       ,  "       "

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,       ,  "       "

     .        , -         .         .

----------


## erazer

:   
: http://tema.livejournal.com/1054862.html

----------


## arizel

)

----------


## Vitalija

:)   ,          :)   -   ,      ,     -     .  ,  , .   ,         . //   .       ...  , ,        :)

----------


## Regen

> :)   ,          :)   -   ,      ,     -     .  ,  , .   ,         . //   .       ...  , ,        :)

   -    - )))))

----------


## rust



----------


## OLENATRET

:"    ".  "",  , ,  ,  .     . ?

----------


## 23q

> :"    ".  "",  , ,  ,  .     . ?

   ,   ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> :"    ".  "",  , ,  ,  .     . ?

   ,  ,    :- ))
   ,  ,    .    ,       ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

  ,  .
,      .
       ...   ,

----------


## OLENATRET

,, ,  - .

----------


## Lelouch

,     -     ...  ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Condor*,  ?

----------


## Condor

*laithemmer*,          ,              .       .

----------


## Condor

*laithemmer*, ! ))

----------


## mustitz

> ,   ,   ,   ?

     ,     .   㳿,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> , , ,  21   ,     ?

      ?  ? 
,        .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ..,          ,          .                    , , , , , ,    .

     ,       ,  ,     ,      ,         , !!!!!!!!!!!!
, ,  ,              !  ,       ,    ,     . ,     -  ,     ,   , ,     !   

> ,        .

   !        ... **:         ,         ,    , ,  ,   , ,  ,            ,         ,  ,    ..,       ,  !!!     

> ,     .

  ,  ...
 ,     -     , -,     ... -,  ,     !

----------


## mustitz

> ?

    ,   .   

> ³    - (, ,  )  , ,        , ' ,      .

----------


## Odo

> ,          .   **

  , ³ ,       .    ³  ""?     ?         ,        ,          .   

> ,         ,     ,     (        ,    ).

     ,       ?   

> ,     .   㳿,     .

     ³      ,   ?   

> ,   .

  ,    ,    , ,    ,            ?

----------


## mustitz

> ³      ,   ?

   ,      Windows.     .       . ̳        .     

> ,    ,    , ,    ,            ?

    ,    .  ,     .       .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,       ?

    -   ,  150  ,  150  !
   ,   , ,   ,   -   . ,    ,     ,     ...  

> ,       ?

         13      , ,  14        ,     !

----------


## Odo

> Odo 
>    ³      ,   ?
> 			
> 		    ,      Windows.     .       . ̳        .

      ,    ,    ³    ³   ,      ,    ?   

> ,    .  ,     .       .

     , :   

> ,   .    
> 			
> 				³    - (, ,  )  , ,        , ' ,      .

    ,   ?    ,      ,   ?    "      , ' ,      "  ,   ?   

> Odo 
>    ,       ?
> 			
> 		          13      , ,  14        ,     !

     ,   ?   

> -   ,  150  ,  150  !
>    ,   , ,   ,   -   . ,    ,     ,     ...

       150  ,  66=42,   36,        ?      : _  ,   ?_

----------


## Odo

> *..*,  ,  ,   .  , **  ...

  *  .  *  
       .         .  1995  2008          ,    .    , -   .       .  10 ,  . .      . 
        enfant terrible ,   .           .    ,       ,      , ,  ,      [1].  . 168-169    ,      .    .      ,       .   ,  ,   . 
,   : 
1.    ,    ,      ,  ,  ,     *. 
2.    ,        . 
3.     ,         :   ? 
4.      ,   ,        . 
5.       . 
6.      *     ,  *  . 
   . 
   ,                 .    ,  ,          . 
,        ,        ,     ,     .             . 
          ,          ,     ,   .                  ,   ,       .  ,    ,       ,         [2]. 
            ?  , :    ,   ,       .       ,   ,           . ,         ?   ?   ?  ,         ,        ? ,  ,      ?   ,              ,   ,         .  ,          ,     . 
,      ,       ,      .             . ,  ,  3.    ,            ,     :   ? 
  ,   ,   .   >

----------


## mustitz

> ,    ,    ³    ³   ,      ,    ?

     ,   Windows     ,   .    . ,     ? . ,     ? .      ,     ,    ? .  over 9000+  ,      .      .          .      .     -   .   

> ,   ?    ,      ,   ?    "      , ' ,      "  ,   ?

     .       .      .    .          .         .

----------


## rasta-koy

> 150  ,  66=42,   36,        ?      :   ,   ?

             .  ,       ,     -,      ,   -      !
    ,    ,       -,  -       !
  ,      ,  200   ,     ,     ,   - ,     ?    ,     ,  !    ,      !
========= 
, ,        -    ,          ,    ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,    , ,  ,  ,      !
=========
,   ,          !
   ,  ,   , ,       ,     !     ,     !

----------

,      .

----------


## Victorious

,    :   

> ,
>       .
> ..................................................  .....
> ..................................................  ..... 
>    .  
>      .
>  ,  ,  
>  .   . 
>     - ,   .
> ...

----------


## Odo

> ,   Windows     ,   .    . ,     ? . ,     ? .      ,     ,    ? .  over 9000+  ,      .      .          .      .     -   .

  ,    ³     ,    " "     ,   ,    ,    ?   

> .       .      .    .          .         .

    ,   ,       ?   

> .  ,       ,     -,      ,   -      !

   ,        ,        ,   ?

----------


## Karen

*Odo*,        ?     . ,   .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,        ?     . ,   .

   ,    !

----------


## Karen

> ,    !

        ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .

  .

----------


## Karen

,!

----------


## VadimGerasimovich

,   ))

----------

.         . .

----------

